# Was wäre wenn...



## bluedragon91 (20. Februar 2009)

Hey!

Also es geht so. Ich stelle die Frage, wie z.B. Was wäre, wenn es morgen Schweine regnen würde?
Der nächste beantwortet die Frage und denkt sich eine neue aus, die immer mit: "was wäre wenn..." anfängt.
Also los gehts^^

Was wäre wenn es kein Internet mehr geben würde?


----------



## Qonix (20. Februar 2009)

Hätte die Post gewaltige Mengen an Briefen zu bearbeiten.


Wäs wäre wenn es nur ein Geschlecht geben würde? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goebi (20. Februar 2009)

Wären wir alle blau und würden singend durch die Gegend wandern.

Was wäre wenn es nur eine Sprache geben würde?


----------



## picollo0071 (20. Februar 2009)

Dann müste man den Turmbau von Babel aus den Religionsbüchern nehmen.

Was wäre, wenn Coca Cola damals gefloppt wäre?


----------



## dragon1 (20. Februar 2009)

gaebe es jetzt auch kein blackjack, pepsi usw


Was waere wenn es keine buffeddatenbank und kein qhelper gaebe


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (20. Februar 2009)

Oh nein! Dann müssten 11,5 Mio User WoW wirklich "RICHTIG spielen"!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was wäre wenn Amerika bis heute nicht entdeckt wäre?


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Februar 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Was waere wenn es keine buffeddatenbank und kein qhelper gaebe



Würden die meisten WoW Spieler an der "Komplexität" des Spieles verzweifeln und aufhören.

Was wäre, wenn es weder Kapitalismus noch Sozialismus/Kommunismus gäbe?


----------



## Mini Vaati (20. Februar 2009)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Oh nein! Dann müssten 11,5 Mio User WoW wirklich "RICHTIG spielen"!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


dann gäbs noch kaum platz zum leben



Selor schrieb:


> Würden die meisten WoW Spieler an der "Komplexität" des Spieles verzweifeln und aufhören.
> 
> Was wäre, wenn es weder Kapitalismus noch Sozialismus/Kommunismus gäbe?


Würde dann die politik verzweifeln???

was wäre,wenn in wow palas keine gottes blase+ruhesteine hätten


----------



## dragon1 (20. Februar 2009)

Gebe es auf nicht rp servern keine palas mehr

was waere wenn es in wow balance gaebe?


----------



## Mini Vaati (20. Februar 2009)

dann würde es nich so viele dks geben

was wäre,wenn jäger in wow kein totstellen hätten


----------



## HGVermillion (20. Februar 2009)

Würden sich noch mehr Jäger als Farmbots arbeiten um die Repkosten reinzubekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was wäre wenn es keine Religionen gäbe?


----------



## Mini Vaati (21. Februar 2009)

dann führen 3 fraktionen(darunter eine bieber fraktion)krieg,wegen dem namen,
was wäre,wenn die dummehit vernichtet werden würde


----------



## Dracun (21. Februar 2009)

garnix da die dummheit der menschen nicht vernichtet werden kann

was wäre wenn....aliens zum ersten mal die menschen kennen lernen^^


----------



## Mini Vaati (21. Februar 2009)

die löschen die menschheit aus und damit die dummheit

was wäre,wenn es kein fehrnsehn geben


----------



## Naarg (21. Februar 2009)

dann wäre 90% der jugend (mich eingeschlossen) nicht so retardiert.

was wäre, wenn man kanibalismus legalisieren würde?


----------



## Mini Vaati (21. Februar 2009)

dann gibts den ausruf zur anarchie

was wäre,wenn es eine unbekannte lebensform im meer gäbe


----------



## Night falls (21. Februar 2009)

Es gibt sicherlich noch hunderte - wenn nicht tausende unbekannte Lebensformen im Meer. Und wenn eine neue entdeckt würde, würden wir "Normalos" sicherlich nichtmal was davon mitbekommen.


Was wäre wenn ich meinen Körper dermaßen verbiegen könnte, dass mein Kopf bis in den Anus hineinpassen würde? 
Ja dann wär, 
mein Gedanke der:
Warum nicht auch meine Arme mit hinein um dann weiter
zu kriechen in meinem Leib empor? Ja ich weiss es geht leider
In Wirklichkeit
Nicht ganz so weit.
Aber lassen wir einmal die biologischen Argumente.
Mich intressiert, wenn ich bis in meinen Kopf kriechen könnte,
Käme ich dann aus
Meinem Mund heraus?
Wo befände sich dieser eigentlich?


----------



## bluedragon91 (21. Februar 2009)

dann würden manche menschen immer nach anal richen.


was wäre, wenn die welt aufhört sich zu drehen?


----------



## Mini Vaati (21. Februar 2009)

dann wär bei der einen seite sonne und der anderen immer nacht

was wäre,wenn es kein mcdonals gäbe


----------



## jolk (21. Februar 2009)

wäre Burger King die führende fastfoodkette 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was wäre wenn sich jeder strikt an die Gesetze halten würde?


----------



## bluedragon91 (21. Februar 2009)

würd es keine polizisten mehr geben.


was wäre, wenn plötzlich auf der ganzen welt der strom ausfällt?


----------



## Mini Vaati (21. Februar 2009)

die menschheit wird auf grund internet entzugs sterben

was wäre,wenn es die ärzte nicht geben(die band)


----------



## Tyalra (21. Februar 2009)

Dann gäbe es den Monstersong nicht ^^, und ein stück deutscher kultur würde fehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was wäre wenn es auf einmal keine zahlen mehr geben würde (anspielung auf den film "Zwei Bärenstarke Typen" Bud Spencer Film )


----------



## dragon1 (21. Februar 2009)

dann gaebe es keinen postcounter


was waere wenn monster diese welt angreifen wuerden?


----------



## Mini Vaati (21. Februar 2009)

dann würde das jüngste gericht(oder wie auch immer)kommen

was wäre,wenn es weder hip-hop,noch rock,noch rap gäbe sondern nur schlager


----------



## Tade (21. Februar 2009)

Dann wären wir alle glückliche, vollgekokste Wesen, die von morgens bis abends durch die Welt schunkeln!

Was wäre wenn, die Dinosaurier noch nicht ausgestorben wären, sondern mit uns auf der Erde leben würden?


----------



## Tyalra (21. Februar 2009)

dann hätten wir ein großes problem ^^ wortwörtlich

was wäre wenn es auf einmal keine vanille trinkmilch mehr gäbe..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (grausame vorstellung)


----------



## dragon1 (21. Februar 2009)

dann wuerden wir schokomilch saufen


was waere wenn blizz wow kuendigen wuerde?


----------



## HGVermillion (21. Februar 2009)

Viele würden mit MMOs aufhören, und die restlichen würden sich auf die bestehenden MMOs aufteilen.

Was würden wir spielen wenn der Jugendschutz bei PC Spielen wirklich streng wäre?


----------



## Tyalra (21. Februar 2009)

Dann wäre Hello Kitty FSK 18

was wäre wenn ne woche nur noch 4 tage hätte ^^


----------



## Ichselbstenst (21. Februar 2009)

Dann wäre öfter Wochenende yay!

was wäre wenn mir jetzt eine Frage einfallen würde?


----------



## Tyalra (21. Februar 2009)

Dann wüsste ich jetzt keine Antwort drauf !!!

was wäre wenn es von heute auf morgen keine finanzielle unterstüzung vom staat mehr geben würde ?


----------



## HGVermillion (21. Februar 2009)

Dann müssten sich sehr viele Leute einen Job suchen, oder würden in Länder wo sie noch was bekommen würden auswandern.

Was würdet ihr machen wenn es diesens Smiley   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  nicht gäbe?


----------



## Tyalra (22. Februar 2009)

auf ein anderes zurück greifen z.B das da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ^^

was wäre wenn man durch die zeit reisen könnte ?


----------



## Asoriel (22. Februar 2009)

würde ich mir die Zukunft so gestalten, wie ich es gern hätte.

Was wäre wenn es keine Mäuse für den PC gäbe und man noch alles via Eingabezeile steuern müsste?


----------



## Haxxler (22. Februar 2009)

Dann wären die Menschen nicht so faul und könnten besser lesen und schreiben.


Was wäre wenn die ganze Welt schwäbisch schwätze würd?


----------



## Asoriel (22. Februar 2009)

dann wär ich glücklich weil mich jeder verstehen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was wäre, wenn es kein Windows sondern nur Mac OS X gäbe?


----------



## Totemwächter (22. Februar 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> dann wär ich glücklich weil mich jeder verstehen würde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wüssten Leute was Qualität Heist!

Was wäre wenn, es keine Autos gäbe?


----------



## Asoriel (22. Februar 2009)

dann würden alle radeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was wäre, wenn man den Führerschein erst mit 30 machen dürfte?


----------



## Qonix (23. Februar 2009)

Wäre es viel ruhiger und sicherer auf den Strassen. Es würde aber auch mehr junge Leute geben ohne Führerschein rumfahren.


Was wäre wenn die Erde nur aus Wasser bestehen würde und wir Unterwasserwesen wären?


----------



## xXElfaronXx (23. Februar 2009)

dann würden unsere PC's nicht mehr gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was wäre, wenn wir hier Zählspiele spielen dürften? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (23. Februar 2009)

Dann hätten alle viel mehr Posts oder der Postcounter würde abgeschafft werden.

Was wäre, wenn der Postcounter abgeschafft würde?


----------



## Asoriel (24. Februar 2009)

dann würden einige aufhören, Forenspiele zu spielen.

Was wäre, wenn sich Mods gewisse Threads erst genau anschauen, bevor sie zumachen?


----------



## Mishua (24. Februar 2009)

dann gäbe es immernoch ein grund ihn zu schließen....

was wäre wenn die bäume kein Co2 umwandeln (nennt man das so?) würden?


----------



## bluedragon91 (24. Februar 2009)

dann würden wir alle CO² atmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was wäre wenn es keine musik mehr geben würde?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (24. Februar 2009)

dann wärs bei mir den ganzen tag ruhig...

 was wäre wenn es kein theater geben würde?


----------



## cazimir (24. Februar 2009)

Dann hätten damals die Reichen mehr Opium geraucht und mehr Sex gehabt.

Was wäre wenn die Pornografie niemals das Internet erreicht hätte?


----------



## Tyalra (25. Februar 2009)

dann könnte man in google sinnvollere ergebnise bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was wäre wenn bananen die weltherschafft erringen würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichselbstenst (25. Februar 2009)

dann wäre jetzt Peanut Butter Jelly Time 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was wäre wenn dieser thread nie erstellt worden wäre


----------



## Tyalra (25. Februar 2009)

dann würden wir uns nicht so dämliche fragen ausdenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was wäre wenn der nächste unter mir 1 tag kanzler wäre ^^


----------



## Mefisthor (26. Februar 2009)

naja dann würd ich urlaub machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was wäre wenn jemand meinen was wäre, wenn thread gelöscht hätte und jemand anderes einen neuen aufgemacht hätte ohne mich zu erwähnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Tyalra (26. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> naja dann würd ich urlaub machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hahaha geil ^^


naja.. dann müssten die für immer in der hölle schmoren ^^

was wäre wenn es nur noch einen TV sender gäbe ?


----------



## Mefisthor (26. Februar 2009)

Tyalra schrieb:


> was wäre wenn es nur noch einen TV sender gäbe ?


dann würden viel mehr leute im internet surfen und es gäb wahrscheinlich viel mehr zocker

was wäre wenn wir zocker durch den langen aufenthalt vor dem pc/konsole aufeinmal telekinetik beherrschen würden? (auch mit gedankenunterhaltung, sachen bewegen usw)

lg


----------



## Tyalra (26. Februar 2009)

MUHAHAHA dann würden zocker die welt beherschen und würden geld für maus und tastatur sparen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und es würde nen Spam gedankenaustausch channel geben ^^

was wäre wenn deutschland alle computer spiele verbieten würde ...


----------



## picollo0071 (26. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> was wäre wenn wir zocker durch den langen aufenthalt vor dem pc/konsole aufeinmal telekinetik beherrschen würden? (auch mit gedankenunterhaltung, sachen bewegen usw)


Dann könnte man Zocken und sich selbst befriedigen zur selben Zeit.


Was wäre, wenn niemals eine 3D grafik entwickelt worden wäre?

//EDIT: aiaiai wieder mal zu langsam:



> was wäre wenn deutschland alle computer spiele verbieten würde ...


dann würden alle fern sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyalra (26. Februar 2009)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Was wäre, wenn niemals eine 3D grafik entwickelt worden wäre?



Dann würden wir alle noch super mario zocken ^^

Was wäre wenn jeder forum post geld kosten würde ?


----------



## d2wap (26. Februar 2009)

Dann würde ich auf eine Foren-Flat umsteigen.

Was wäre, wenn wir 7 Finger an jeder Hand hätten?


----------



## nanolie (26. Februar 2009)

dann wären die Menschen und nicht die Haie die Monster der Meere :-)

Was wäre wenn es keine Handys mehr gäbe?


----------



## bkeleanor (26. Februar 2009)

> Was wäre wenn jeder forum post geld kosten würde ?


Dann wäre b1ubb pleite :-)



> Was wäre, wenn wir 7 Finger an jeder Hand hätten?


das würde mir das Gitarren spielen vereinfachen....denke ich :-)

Was wäre wenn die Deutschen-Komiker ihren Job an den Nagel hängen?


----------



## d2wap (26. Februar 2009)

Dann könnten wir nur noch über das Bundeskabinett lachen...

Was wäre, wenn Kraftstoff aus Luft machen könnten?


----------



## Asoriel (26. Februar 2009)

Hmm...dann gäbe es weniger Umweltverschmutzung, man könnte sich mit Abgasen nichtmehr umbringen und Sprit wäre wahrscheinlich sehr viel günstiger.

Was wäre, wenn es für 10 Tage weltweit keinen Strom mehr geben würde?


----------



## Tyalra (26. Februar 2009)

dann hätte man 9 monate später ne ziemlich hohe geburten rate ^^

was wäre wenn eine ganze jahresernte kaputt wäre durch irgend eine naturkatastrophe.. sprich getreite, obst und so


----------



## xXElfaronXx (26. Februar 2009)

Dann würden wir alle Tiere oder Menschen morden um an Fleisch zu kommen.


Was wäre, wenn es kein warmes Essen mehr geben würde? :O


----------



## Hirsi325 (26. Februar 2009)

Dann würden wir kalt essen! (logisch oder? >.<)

Was wäre wenn es buffed nicht geben würde?


----------



## d2wap (27. Februar 2009)

Dann würde ich in einem anderen Forum rumhängen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was wäre, wenn wir kein unendliches Zahlensystem hätten, sondern nur bis 100 zählen könnten


----------



## Asoriel (27. Februar 2009)

dann würden wir irgendwann anfangen, 2x100 zu nehmen bzw. 100 mit den kleineren Zahlen zu addieren.

Was wäre, wenn heute morgen bekannte geworden wäre, dass Handystrahlen extrem gefährlich sind und man 20 Jahre nach der Benutzung an schrecklichen Dingen erkranken kann?


----------



## d2wap (27. Februar 2009)

Dann würde man eine Zeitmascheine erfinden die den Menschen von vor 20 Jahren das sagt, damit die Menschheit vor den Strahlen sicher wäre - jedoch dann feststellt das Zeitreise-Strahlen gefährlicher sind als Handystrahlen!

Was würde passieren, wenn man die Vergangenheit so manipulieren würde?


----------



## Hirsi325 (27. Februar 2009)

Dann wären wir jetzt viel Fortschrittlicher!

Was würde passieren wenn wir einen super tollen High-End PC den Leuten 20 Jahren vor uns gezeigt hätte und ihnen alles erklärt hätte?


----------



## d2wap (27. Februar 2009)

Dann hätten wir schon vor 20 Jahren eine Bankenkriese gehabt.. und noch die DMark!

Warum rechnen viele Deutsche noch in Mark um obwohl wir seit zig Jahren den Euro haben?


----------



## Hirsi325 (28. Februar 2009)

Weil sie sich noch immer nicht daran gewöhnt haben.

Was wäre wenn wir Benzin um 20c kaufen könnten


----------



## Tyalra (28. Februar 2009)

dann würden wir mehr auto fahren...

was wäre wenn wir gar kein öl mehr bekommen würden


----------



## Asoriel (28. Februar 2009)

dann müsste schnell ein Elekroauto her...


Was wäre, wenn man keine Finger und Zehen hätte?


----------



## neo1986 (28. Februar 2009)

Dan könnte man kein Computer spielen. Oh Gott! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was wäre wenn wir kein Buffed hätten?


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (1. März 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Dan könnte man kein Computer spielen. Oh Gott!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Den hätte ich nie mehr was zu lachen.. :,(

Was wäre wenn es kein WoW mehr hätten?


----------



## Aromat05 (1. März 2009)

Dann werden die selbst Mord raten Grösser.

Was wäre wenn Die Nazis geschafft hätten die Welt zu erobern?


----------



## Asoriel (1. März 2009)

dann würden wir (ja genau, wir) hier auf buffed im Spammer..ööh..Spieleforum einen Aufstand planen. Wir würden weltweit verdeckt operieren und würden wieder die Weltherrschaft an uns reißen. Da wir aber kein neues Oberhaupt bestimmt haben herrscht Gleichberechtigung und alle lieben sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was wäre, wenn der Mensch keinen Schlaf und keine Nahrung brauchen würde und wenn die Muskeln nie ermüden würde?


----------



## dragon1 (1. März 2009)

koennten wir nach amerika laufen und schwimmen.


was waere wenn wow balanced waere


----------



## Asoriel (1. März 2009)

bitte noch ne Frage stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Uups, da ist sie schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann bräuchten die Leute wirklich Skill und in einigen Klassen-Foren würde böse gewhined und geflamed.

Was wäre, wenn es nur ein Geschlecht gäbe?


----------



## dragon1 (1. März 2009)

wuerde ich mich fragen wie die kinder kommen wuerden


----------



## d2wap (2. März 2009)

Der Storch bringt doch die Kinder o0

Was wäre, wenn Störche hochintelligente Wesen wären?


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (4. März 2009)

Dann würden wir Menschen im Dreck zu des Storches Füßen liegen. (wasn Satz o.O)

Was wäre wenn die WoW Server abgeschaltet werden würden.


----------



## dragon1 (4. März 2009)

war schon x mal
dann gaebe es massenaufstaende


was waere wenn alle menschen  Pazifisten waeren?


----------



## bkeleanor (5. März 2009)

dann gäbe es keine Kriege mehr.

Was wäre wenn Micheal Jackson keine OP's gehabt hätte?


----------



## Tyalra (5. März 2009)

Dann wäre er noch schwarz und würde evtl noch gut aus sehen.

Was wäre wenn Menschen fliegen könnten.. ( also z.B so wie bei Dragonball^^ )


----------



## Qonix (5. März 2009)

Dann bräuchten wir keine Autos und Flugzeuge und hätten viel Spass, denn welcher Mensch wünscht sich nicht mal fliegen zu können.


Was wäre wenn wir Dinge aus Filmen in die Wirklichkeit holen könnten?


----------



## Goebi (5. März 2009)

Alle Männer hätten an jeder Hand 5 wirklich heiße Frauen und Frauen hätten viel zu kleine Schuhschränke.

Was wäre, wenn es kein Kartellamt geben würde?


----------



## Solassard (5. März 2009)

Dann könnte das Leben auch nicht mehr teurer werden

Was wäre wenn man zu blau nun immer grün sagt, zu grün gelb, zu gelb rot und zu rot blau?


----------



## d2wap (5. März 2009)

Dann wäre das alles normal für uns und jemand würde uns fragen was wir davon halten würden wenn wir zu grün immer blau sagen und zu gelb immer grün und so weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was wäre, wenn es nicht nur X und Y Chromosome gäbe - sondern eine dritte Chromosonart wie V oder O?


----------



## Soldier206 (5. März 2009)

Dann wäre ich noch schlechter in Bio gewesen^^

was wäre wenn wir wüssten das in 1 Woche die Welt untergeht?


----------



## d2wap (5. März 2009)

Dann würde Massenhysterie ausbrechen, alles fallen gelassen werden und dann würde einer behaupten, die Welt ginge nicht unter undn würde als seltsamer Mensch gelten.
Nur bei uns ist e andersrum ^^

Was wären, wenn es keine Blumen gäbe?
(und ich will die Antwort "Dann wären Bienen arbeitslos" nicht lesen ^^)


----------



## Veleron345 (5. März 2009)

dajnn müssten wir für die liebste 2 schachteln pralinen zum valentinstag kaufen



was wäre wenn jeder mensch blind wäre?


----------



## d2wap (5. März 2009)

Dann gäbe es niemand der Blindenhunde je richtig ausbilden könnte..... und unsere Entwicklung wäre bei Weitem nicht so weit. Siehe Maulwurf...
btw: Gute Antwort von dir.. ^^

Was wären, wenn wir das Feuer nicht entdeckt hätten?


----------



## Veleron345 (5. März 2009)

dann gäge es keine feuerzeuge   ergo keine rockfestivals (seufz  ein glück ham wirs feuer entdeckt)



was wäre wenn jeder mensch auf der welt gleichzeitig gegen die erdumdrehung laufen würde?


(@ d2wap  danke ; ))


----------



## Asoriel (5. März 2009)

hmm...interessante Frage. Dann würde die Erde aus dem Gleichgewicht kommen und die Umlaufbahn verlassen. Wir würden 2 Wochen lang durchs All flitzen und wären dann wieder in einer stabilen Umlaufbahn, aber in einem ganz anderen Sonnensystem mit mehreren Sonnen.

Was wäre, wenn es eine Lösung gegen Armut und Hunger gäbe, diese aber sehr große Opfer der Wohlhabenden fordert?


----------



## Soldier206 (5. März 2009)

Dann würde es nie umgesetzt werden. So ist der Mensch wenn er mal Blut geleckt hat (in dem Fall Geld^^) will er immer mehr und gibt nichts von seinem verdienten Zeugs ab.

Was wäre wenn Aliens auf der Erde landen würden, man aber noch nicht weiss ob sie friedlich sind oder nicht.


----------



## Veleron345 (5. März 2009)

dann würde die menschheit (amerika) sie sofort angreiffen weil sie zu grosse angst hat  ein weiser mann sagte einst: Ein mensch ist Intelligent  viele menschen sind eine herde wilder Tiere     szenario a) aliens angreiffen und möglicherweise das einzige intelligente leben neben der menschheit vernichten   szenario b)   von der möglicherweise einzigen intelligenten zivilisation neben der menschheit ausgelöscht werden




was wäre wenn jeder mensch sein todesdatum kennen würde?


----------



## d2wap (6. März 2009)

Entweder: Dann hat er bei Jamba wohl 2.99 Euro für ddie DeathClock zum Fenster rausgeworfen und kann nun das doofe abo nimmer kündigen.
Oder: Dann würden zuvor beherrschende Schamgefühle und menschliche Verhaltensweisen schwinden - oder das Gegenteil eintreten und noch weiter wachsen.


Was wäre, wenn der "Missing Link" in der Evolutionstheorie gefunden werden würde und sich herausstellt, dass wir nicht vom Affen abstammen sondern von einem anderen Tier?


----------



## Haxxler (6. März 2009)

Dann wäre das alles ziemlich unlogisch. Es ist doch offentsichtlich, dass wir vom Affen abstammen.



Was wäre wenn die Welt von Wissenschaftlern und nicht von korrupten Politikern regiert würde?


----------



## Veleron345 (6. März 2009)

dann heätten wie heute schon fliegende autos die mit luft betriben werden




was wäre wenn es keine kunst geben würde?


----------



## d2wap (6. März 2009)

Dann gäbe es auch keine Musik. Keine Rockkonzerte. Sind wir bei dem Punkt: KEin Feuer.
Eine Welt ohne Feuer ist wie eine Welt ohne Kunst *behaupt


Was wäre, wenn die Ameise das größte Land-Insekt wäre?


----------



## Haxxler (6. März 2009)

Dann würden wir sie zähmen und könnten damit umweltfreundlich riesige Lasten transportieren.

Mir fällt keine Frage ein ich mach mal FFA.


----------



## m1chel (6. März 2009)

dann ich : was wäre wenn die Rolling Stones wirklich ein abschieds Konzert machen?


----------



## Soldier206 (7. März 2009)

dann wäre mir das absolut egal

was wäre wenn ein striktes Alkoholverbot in Deutschland eingeführt wird?


----------



## dragon1 (7. März 2009)

wuerden die leute ne menge aufm schwarzmarkt verdienen, bei der menge an alkoholsuechtigen.

was waere wenn wow nen konkurenzfaehigen konkurenten gekriegt haette?


----------



## LordofDemons (9. März 2009)

hätten sie n paar richtig geile features bringen müssen

was wäre wenn morgen die welt untergeht


----------



## dragon1 (9. März 2009)

haette ich morgen keine schule <3


was waere wenn eine aliens rasse unsere welt uebernimmt?


----------



## Hanfgurke (9. März 2009)

Dann könnten wir sicher sein, dass extraterrestrisches Leben existiert.

Was wäre, wenn Bill Gates im Alter von 8 Jahren von einem Auto erfasst worden wäre?


----------



## $n4re (9. März 2009)

Dann wär ich jetzt vll im Besitz eines Mac's...
Was wäre, wenn der Hyperraumantrieb erfunden worden wäre?^^


----------



## d2wap (10. März 2009)

Dann würden wir Fimle wie Star Trek oder Star Wars als altmodisch ansehen und weitaus futurisischere filme machen, die in 200 Jahren dann ebenso altmodisch wären, weil die Technik dann real wäre.

Was wären, wenn es keinen Rohstoff mehr gäbe um Glas herzustellen und das alte Glas so unrein wäre, damit es nicht mehr recycelt werden könnte?


----------



## lucifermaycry (10. März 2009)

Dann könnten wir keinen Whiskey aus schönen WhiskeyGläser mehr trinken ZOMFG

Was wäre, wenn es WoW nie gegeben hätte?


----------



## Bluethunde (11. März 2009)

dann würde es nicht so viele arbeitslose geben^^

was wäre wenn alle spieler jetzt auf rom umsteigen würden?


----------



## d2wap (12. März 2009)

Dann würde WoW abgeschalten werden udn Blizzard würde ROM kaufen udn dann 13 Euro Gebühr verlangen ^^

Was wäre, wenn es keinen Tesafilm gäbe?


----------



## Veleron345 (12. März 2009)

dann müsste ich meine bilder mit ketten oder seilen an der wand befestigen ^^



was wäre wenn wir wasser statt luft atmen müssten?


----------



## d2wap (12. März 2009)

Dann gäbe es keinen Film wie Arielle die Meerjungrau sondern "Hans der Mensch" udn wir wären Fische oder Halbfische... Nur wie funktioniert das mit PCs unterwasser? ^^


Was wärem wenn es nur eine Sprache weltweit gäbe


----------



## Veleron345 (12. März 2009)

Dann hätte ich keinen lateinunterricht mehr...   aber im ernst  dann würden viele viele schöne sprachen wie italienisch , englisch (oder sogar französisch  ja auch ich hasse diese sprache nichtsdestotrotz ist sie schön )nichtmehr existieren , natürlich abhängig davon was die weltsprache ist  muss ja nicht deutsch sein  kann auch italienisch ( wär geil) oder die pupsspache sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




was wäre wenn man alles was mann wissen muss ,man von anfang an weiss bzw  was wäre wenn wir wie in K-Pax alle frei wären und uns die erwachsenen das beibringen was sie am wichtigsten finden und auf dies weise jeder sein wichtigstes wissensgut erhalten kann?


----------



## d2wap (12. März 2009)

Dann würden durch falsche Einflüsse die Gute und die Böse Seite der Macht entstehen.
Aber im Ernst: Dann würde nicht länger "Wissen ist Macht" gelten und die Menschen anhand ihrer Intelligenz beachtet werden, sondern nach ihrer Erfahrung.


Was wäre, wenn im nächsten Zyklus der Komet Hail Bob (wird das so geschrieben?) die Erde um nicht mehr rund 400.000 km verfahlt sondern nur noch um ca. 40.000 km?


----------



## Veleron345 (12. März 2009)

dann wirds hier schön warm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    vielleicht kann der ja durch sternenstaub etc n biss von dem ganzen dreck in der atmospäre mitnehmen?   


ich würde wie viele andere mirn haus suchen mich aufs dach setzten kamera anschmeissen und das ganz mit meiner liebsten angucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




was wäre wenn es die gefühle liebe und hass nicht gäbe?


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

dann wären wir alle ganz gechillt und es gäbe keinen krieg, aber würden trotzdem alle draufgehen, da es keine kinder aus ehen mehr gäbe

was wäre, wenn alle tiere aussterben würden


----------



## LordofDemons (16. März 2009)

würde das komplette ökosystem zusammenbrechen

FFA weil mir nix einfällt


----------



## dragon1 (16. März 2009)

Was waere wenn Buffed 3 tage lang abgeschaltet waere?


----------



## LordofDemons (16. März 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Was waere wenn Buffed 3 tage lang abgeschaltet waere?


würds n paar Amokläufer mehr geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was wäre wenn kein mensch auf der welt kochen könnte


----------



## dragon1 (16. März 2009)

Kurz und Klar: weltuntergang

Was waere wenn alles gleich schmecken wuerde?


----------



## LordofDemons (16. März 2009)

würd ich einfach in alles reinbeissen

FFA


----------



## bkeleanor (16. März 2009)

wenn alles ffa wär?!

dann würd ich mit dem Porsche vom Nachbarn zur Arbeit fahren :-)

was wäre wenn cola nicht erfunden worden wäre?


----------



## LordofDemons (16. März 2009)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> wenn alles ffa wär?!
> 
> dann würd ich mit dem Porsche vom Nachbarn zur Arbeit fahren :-)
> 
> was wäre wenn cola nicht erfunden worden wäre?


würde ich vermutlich öfter mal im stehen einschlafen

FFA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (16. März 2009)

Was wäre, wenn LoD mehr Ideen hätte?


----------



## LordofDemons (16. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Was wäre, wenn LoD mehr Ideen hätte?


müsste ich nicht immer FFA schreiben

und jetzt rate mal was ich jetzt schreibe ....


----------



## dragon1 (16. März 2009)

Ffa


Was waere wenn dummheit klug machen wuerde?


----------



## Skatero (16. März 2009)

Dann wären viele Leute viel klüger.

Was wäre, wenn das letzte Album von LP besser wäre? (Also ich meine nicht das Live-Album.)


----------



## Tardok (16. März 2009)

Dann wären viele Leute glücklicher und die Welt um eine gute Band reicher

Was wäre wenn die Server von WoW runtergefahren werden würden?


----------



## LordofDemons (17. März 2009)

würden viele 12 jährige mit bleistiften amok laufen

was wäre wenn ich wieder ffa schreibe


----------



## bkeleanor (17. März 2009)

dann bekommst du in diesem thread postverbot.

Was wäre wenn es möglich ist Lichtschwerter zu bauen?


----------



## LordofDemons (17. März 2009)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> dann bekommst du in diesem thread postverbot.
> 
> Was wäre wenn es möglich ist Lichtschwerter zu bauen?


würden viele denken sie wären Jedi

was wäre wenn ich dann ein Sith wäre


----------



## dragon1 (17. März 2009)

wuerde ich dich bekaempfen!
(und dabei wahrscheinlich verrecken)


wenn killerspiele verboten werden wuerden


----------



## PhAm0 (17. März 2009)

Dann würden sich die Politiker ein neues Opfer suchen müssen.

Was wäre wenn es keine Politiker mehr gäbe?


----------



## Hanfgurke (19. März 2009)

Deutschland würde unter Anarchie ins Chaos stürzen.

Was wäre, wenn Edison nicht die Glühbirne erfunden hätte?


----------



## d2wap (19. März 2009)

Dann hätten wir Wolfram nicht benutzt um Draht zu machen - und die EU würd nie auf die Idee kommen von Glühbirnen auf Energiesparlampen gesetzlich umzusteigen... nunja.. und meine Stromrechnung wäre wohl um einiges günstiger....

Was wäre, wenn Strom eine kostenlose, unendliche, frei regenerative Quelle wäre?


----------



## Nura39 (19. März 2009)

Dann müsste ich meinen PC nicht mehr mit der Kubel antreiben.


Was wäre wenn es McDonalds und Burger King nicht mehr geben würde?


----------



## Night falls (19. März 2009)

Dann würde ich BK erfinden.

Was wäre wenn Männer Vaginas, und Frauen Penisse hätten?


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. März 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Was wäre wenn Männer Vaginas, und Frauen Penisse hätten?



Würden jetzt anstatt alle 13-15 Jährigen Mädels, die Jungen Schwanger sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was wäre, wenn es Hass und Zwietracht nich gäbe?


----------



## Tyalra (19. März 2009)

Dann hätten frauen bei der geburt ein kleines Problem ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was wäre wenn die Polizei alle PC´s via trojaner checken würden und jede illegale datei finden würden ^^


----------



## Nura39 (19. März 2009)

dann würde meine existenzgrundlage zu nichte gehen


was wäre wenn es diesen threat nicht geben würde?


----------



## Vervane (19. März 2009)

dann hätte ich das hier nicht geschrieben. logisch

Was wäre wenn der Daumen auf der anderen Seite der Hand wäre?


----------



## d2wap (19. März 2009)

Dann sähen Saxophone etwas anders aus.... und am Daumen lutschen wäre physikalsich gesehen schwerer udn sähe noch lustiger aus... ^^


Was wäre, wenn wir nur 1 Bein hätten?


----------



## Alion (19. März 2009)

dann hätten wir wohl nie überlebt da man mit einem Bein schlecht weglaufen kann.

Was währe wenn, es diesen Smily im Forum nicht geben würde?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (19. März 2009)

Dann hätte so manch einer dieses nicht als Lieblingssmily und würde erbärmlich vergehen ;>

Was wäre, wenn Peter Zwegert drei Hände hätte?


----------



## Skatero (20. März 2009)

Dann wäre er nicht normal.

Was wäre, wenn DU nicht hier wärst?


----------



## Oonâgh (20. März 2009)

Dann wäre ich entweder garnicht oder höchstwahrscheinlich wo anders ;>

Was wäre wenn die Kokosnuss wie eine Physalis aussehen würde?


----------



## d2wap (23. März 2009)

Dann würden manche Cocktailgläser ergonomisch und statisch anders gebaut sein, man müsste keine Axt nehmen um diese zu öffnen und die Farbe würde wohl eher an einen Volleyball erinnern.

Was wäre, wenn wir Fussball mit einem Achteckigen Würfel spielen würden anstatt mit einem wunden Bällchen?


----------



## LordofDemons (23. März 2009)

d2wap schrieb:


> Dann würden manche Cocktailgläser ergonomisch und statisch anders gebaut sein, man müsste keine Axt nehmen um diese zu öffnen und die Farbe würde wohl eher an einen Volleyball erinnern.
> 
> Was wäre, wenn wir Fussball mit einem Achteckigen Würfel spielen würden anstatt mit einem wunden Bällchen?


würde das verletztungsrisiko bei kopfbällen drastisch ansteigen^^

war wäre wenn ich ....
ach FFA


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (23. März 2009)

was wäre wenn es nur einen kontinent geben würde?


----------



## d2wap (24. März 2009)

Dann wären wir wohl in der prähistorischen Jura.. da gab es auch nur einen.
Keine Grenzen, keine Barrieren.. aber Ost- und Westdeutschland hätts dennoch gegeben ^^

Was wären, wenn Apple den iPOD als iumplantat anbieten würde?


----------



## Alion (24. März 2009)

würde dies kein Erfolg haben da sich niemand etwas Implantieren lassen will das ständig kaputt geht.

Was währe wenn, jeder Mensch 300 Jahre leben würde.


----------



## d2wap (24. März 2009)

Dann würde Disney Filme machen "Der 3000 Jahre Mann" (anstatt 300 Jahre-Mann - Film mit Robin Williams. Nciht überragend, aber unterhaltsam ^^)
Und vorallem würde das Rentenalter hochgesetzt werden. ENORM!
Dazu käme noch, dass mich wohl keine Frau 280 Jahre ertragen würde/wollte/könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was wäre, wenn die Population von Deutschland so weit sinken würde, dass wir im Jahre 2020 nur noch 40 Millionen Deutsche wären?


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

dann  würden die steuern weiter steigen und die population weiter sinken...

was wäre, wenn deutschland schuldenfrei wäre


----------



## d2wap (24. März 2009)

Dann würde die USA bei uns bezüglich Carepakete klopfen -.-


Was wäre, wenn es die Erfindung einer "Signatur" nie gegeben hätte?


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

dann könnt ich nich mit meinen 6k std wow player posen und mit meinem valenth-viech nerven xD

was wäre wenn es nie den edit-button gegeben hätte


----------



## Alion (24. März 2009)

gähhbe es wool ser vil meeer recktschriebfeler.

Und wir würden Tante Edit nicht kennen.


Was währe wenn Hilter Querschnittgelämlt war?


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

dann hät er sich selber in die kammer werfen müssen "krüppel" waren für ihn ja nichts wert

was wäre wenn die fußball-wm wieder nach deutschland kommen würde


----------



## d2wap (24. März 2009)

Dann wäre ich überglücklich
Dann wäre die Hölle los hier
Dann würde ich mein Auto aber nachts wieder in der Garage parken
Dann würde es einfach toll sein ... der Sommer 2010 ... Deutschland, ein Sommermärchen, Vol. 2

Was wäre, wenn Südafrika Weltmeister werden würde?


----------



## LordofDemons (24. März 2009)

Wäre das ne absolute weltsensation 

was wäre wenn morgen die wirtschaftskrise vorbei wäre


----------



## HGVermillion (24. März 2009)

Der Ganze Käse würde von vorne beginnen, ohne die Lustigen Schutzmaßnahmen die sicher noch kommen werden um so eine Krise wieder zu verhindern

Was wäre wenn ab morgen alle Menschen 17 Jahre alt wären.


----------



## Vartez (24. März 2009)

Dan dürfte keiner mehr Starken alkohol wie rum oder wodka mehr trinken


was wäre wen die erde in wirklichkeit doch eine scheibe wäre ?


----------



## LordofDemons (24. März 2009)

hätte columbus blöd aus der wäsche geguckt beim runterfallen

was wäre wenn unsere politiker nid immer reden würden ohne zu denken


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

dann würde sie keiner wählen weil sie die wahrheit sagen würden und nicht nur faule versprechungen geben...

was wäre wenn es keine Arbeitslosen mehr gäbe?


----------



## Alion (24. März 2009)

Dann hätten die auf dem Arbeitsamt nix mehr zu tun.

Was währe wenn, sich der nachfolgende Poster 2 Wochen lang nicht mehr waschen würde.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

was heist hier wenn? is eig standart...
naja... ich glaub meine mitbewohner würden sich beschweren ^^

was wäre wenn der folgende poster auf langzeitigen sexentzug gesetzt wird >


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (24. März 2009)

*meld 
ES WÄRE NIX!
*begünd
Dann wär das nich weiter schlimm, wei "langzeitig" ein dehnbarer begriff ist. 
Für manche sind 10 Sekunden in der Warteschlange der Toilette schon eine halbe Ewigkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was wäre, wenn von heute auf morgen ALLE - ausnahmslos ALLE zur selben Zeit von einem Stuhl springen würden - zur selben Zeit?


----------



## Alion (24. März 2009)

in Südostasien gibt es ein Erdbeben da dort die meisten Leute leben. Tya selber schuld.

was wäre wenn der folgende poster auf 10 Jahre sexentzug gesetzt wird. ^_^


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (24. März 2009)

dann platzt sein männliches geschlechtsmerkmal ^^

was wäre wenn man früher bill gates rausgeschmissen, und stattdessen da eric cartman hingesetzt hätte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geezey (24. März 2009)

denn wäre vor jedem absturz ein lautes " Leckt mich Leute" zu hören


was wäre wenn Apple - Bannana heissen würde ?


----------



## HGVermillion (24. März 2009)

Dann würden sie beim Bananasong abkassieren und würden warscheinlich "Hygieneartikel" (ich kenn Shops da sind die "speziellen" Sachen wirklich da eingeordnet) für die Weibliche Weltbevölkerung herstellen.

Was wäre wenn ihr mit euerer Jugendliebe verheiratet wärt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. März 2009)

Ich würde Selbstmord begehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was wäre, wenn am 5. April 2063 wirklich Vulkanier in Bozeman, Montana landen würden?


----------



## Infernallord (25. März 2009)

dann wären sie vor star-trekfans nicht mehr sicher

was wäre wenn heute eine neue eiszeit beginnen würde


----------



## LordofDemons (25. März 2009)

müsst ich mir morgen mehr dicke pullis und jacken kaufen 

war wäre wenn wir alle nid mehr arbeiten müssten?
edit: weil wir alle Geld wie heu hätten


----------



## d2wap (25. März 2009)

Dann wäre es Luxus arm zu sein....


Was wäre, wenn alle Menschen nur scharz-weiß sehen könnten?


----------



## Infernallord (25. März 2009)

dann wär alles sau teuer und wir müssten doch wieder arbeit (haben das thema grad in wirtschaftspolitik ^^)
ich formulier dass mal für dich um =P

was wäre wenn wir alle ressourcen in unendlich mengen hätten und alle vorgänge maschinell bearbeitet werden?


----------



## LordofDemons (25. März 2009)

Infernallord schrieb:


> dann wär alles sau teuer und wir müssten doch wieder arbeit (haben das thema grad in wirtschaftspolitik ^^)
> ich formulier dass mal für dich um =P
> was wäre wenn wir alle ressourcen in unendlich mengen hätten und alle vorgänge maschinell bearbeitet werden?


würds uns irgendwann gehn wie den menschen im Film Wall.E

FFA mir fällt nix ein


----------



## Infernallord (25. März 2009)

was wäre wenn windows fehlerfrei und sicher wäre?


----------



## d2wap (25. März 2009)

Dann hätte es LINUS THORWALDT erfunden und es würde heute LINUX heißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




FFA


----------



## dragon1 (27. März 2009)

was waere wenn wow ab 18 gemacht waere?


----------



## Alion (27. März 2009)

Dann würde die ganzen Kinder ihren WoW Account über die Eltern laufen lassen und bei Gildenbewerbungen hätte man das Problem, dass jeder sagt er sei über 18 obwohl es nicht stimmt.

Was währe wenn..... öm ..... äh .... wenn mir keine was währe wenn frage einfallen würde? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayi (28. März 2009)

... dann würde das Spiel zum Stocken kommen, es sei denn, jemand anderes postet eine neue Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




... Was wäre wenn... die Erde eine Scheibe wär?


----------



## Kronas (28. März 2009)

dann wüssten wir das wahrscheinlich nicht (bzw nur über satelitenaufnahmen), weil jeder der hingefahren ist um zu gucken runtergefallen ist

was wäre wenn morgen plötzlich wow und alle andern mmos runtergefahren werden


----------



## Ayi (28. März 2009)

Dann würden mehr normale PC Spiele gezoggt, die nicht online gestellt sind

Was wäre wenn die WoW Welt real wäre?


----------



## Zonalar (28. März 2009)

Dann würd ich nicht meh zur Schule gehen, denn schliesslich bin ich so klug wie ein Magier^^

Was wäre wenn, die Welt nich relativ wäre?


----------



## Infernallord (30. März 2009)

dann hätte einstein n denkfehler gehabt oder ziemlichen müll gebaut ^^

was wäre wenn dass deutsche schulsystem fehlerarm wäre (wir wollens ja nich übertreiben)


----------



## d2wap (30. März 2009)

Dann würde man an noch höheren Stellen nach Fehler suchen die untergeordnete Prozesse und Abläufe fehlleiten ließe.
Und es gäbe eine Menge Besserwisser



Was wäre, wenn wir in der zeit zurückreisen könnten, aber nicht wieder zurück in unsere jetzige Zeit?


----------



## dragon1 (30. März 2009)

wuerde ich den gestrigen tag nochmal durchleben 
was waere wenn kein ffa erlaubt waere


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Dann würden weniger Leute posten.

Was wäre, wenn es ein Tag lang überall auf der ganzen Welt kein Strom mehr geben würde.


----------



## d2wap (7. April 2009)

hatten wir das nich schon?
Dann würden wir wie im Mittelalter leben: Feuer / Kerzenlicht / körperliche Arbeit....
Und es würde Protestwellen hageln... zusammen mit Unmut und Frustration.


Was wäre, wenn wir immernoch auf 8bit-Standard leben würden?


----------



## Mikey111 (7. April 2009)

Dann würden wir noch ziemlich langsam unterwegs sein und der technische Fortschritt würde langsamer vorangehen!

Was wäre wenn Adam in den Apfel gebissen hätte und nicht Eva?


----------



## d2wap (7. April 2009)

Dann wäre der Papst weiblich....

FFA


----------



## Error2000 (9. April 2009)

Seh keine Frage ^^

Also

Was wäre wenn es nicht von oben nach unten. Sondern von unten nach oben regnen würde?


----------



## Bellthane (9. April 2009)

Gäbe es uns nicht, weil ja dann kein Wasser mehr da sein würde.

Was wäre, wenn wir auf einem Planeten oder Mond in unserem Sonnensystem, außerirdisches Leben finden würden?


----------



## d2wap (9. April 2009)

Dann würden alle verrückt spielen und ein paar lustige raketen dort landen

was wäre, wenn wasser leichter wäre als luft?


----------



## Bellthane (9. April 2009)

Dann hätten wir entweder Kiemen, weil wir dann im Wasser leben würden, oder uns gebe es wieder mal nicht, weil sich das Wasser mit der Zeit verflüchtigt hätte.

Edit: Hab die nächste Frage vergessen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was wäre wenn, wir plötzlich die Möglichkeit hätten zu fremden Galaxien in annehmbarer Zeit zu reisen?


----------



## Kelgorath (12. April 2009)

Dann wäre Globalisierung das geringste Problem...

Um mal so grob beim Thema zu bleiben,
Was wäre wenn wir herausfinden würden, dass der Mond nur die Rückseite der Sonne ist?


----------



## lucifermaycry (12. April 2009)

Dann wäre Gallileo und Konsorten wohl Idioten gewesen^^

Was wäre, wenn Obama nicht gewählt worden wäre?


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. April 2009)

Dann hätten wir glaube ich noch mehr Probleme als sowieso schon...

Was wäre, wenn Publisher und Entwickler zur Vernunft kämen im Kampf gegen "Raubkopierer"?


----------



## Yukiii (12. April 2009)

Dann würden die ja nichts dazu verdienen denn wen sollen sie noch anzeigen falls wer was klaut? ^^ 


Was wäre wenn, ...
                 ... dein Haustier reden würde und du merkst es is schlauer als du?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (13. April 2009)

dann würd ich es ins tierheim geben^^

was wäre wenn...
... das dritte reich noch existieren würde?


----------



## Birk (13. April 2009)

Dann gäbe es einen neuen Führer, da Hitler schon an Altersschwäche gestorben ist  und dann wäre wohl immernoch Krieg und ich müsste da mitmischen sobald ich einrücke (in ein paar Monaten)

Was wäre wenn..

Dinosaurier noch leben würden?


----------



## Tade (13. April 2009)

Dann hätten wir Mammuts als Staubsauger, einen Urvogel als Plattenspieler und einen Piggosaurus als Müllschlucker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was wäre wenn, es keine Kühe auf der Welt geben würde...


----------



## Landral (13. April 2009)

Dann hätten wir das Problem mit dem Rinderwahnsinn nicht gehabt und wären dem sich anschließenden Eu-Prozedere aus dem Weg gegangen ... ganz abgesehen davon, dass es keine Milch etc. gäbe^^

... was wäre wenn
... man für das "Kinderkriegen" ähnlich wie zum Autofahren eine Genehmigung/ Erlaubnis haben müsste?


Greetz,

Landral


----------



## Bellthane (13. April 2009)

Da würde sich für mich die Frage stellen, was mit der Person passieren würde, falls sie vergewaltigt wird, oder ungewollt schwanger wird.


Was wäre wenn, uns Aliens besuchen würden?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. April 2009)

Nichts: "SIE LEBEN UNTER UNS!!! AAAAAH ... oh, Hallo Frau Merkel."

Was wäre, wenn Russland eine Atombombe auf Washington wirft?


----------



## Bellthane (14. April 2009)

Kennst Metro 2033? Genau das. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaub das würden sie nie machen, weil sie dann alles zerstören würden.

Was wäre wenn Gutenberg den Buchdruck nicht erfunden hätte?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (14. April 2009)

dann hätten die mönche tennisärme vom schreiben bekommen


was wäre wenn du keinen pc hättest und dir keinen kaufen könntest?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2009)

Dann hätte es jemand anderes erfunden.

Was wäre, wenn etwas so wäre, wie jeder denkt, dass es ist. Aber was wäre es?


----------



## Landral (14. April 2009)

Das wäre Nichts und ist Nichts, denn niemand denkt das gleiche.


Was wäre wenn Deutschland nach dem 1. Weltkrieg eine konstitutionelle Monarchie geblieben wäre?


Greetz,

Landral


----------



## leorc (3. Mai 2009)

Dann hätten wir die WM 1954 nicht gewonnen....hmm ich weiss ziemlich bescheuerte antwort....aber wollte den thread mal wieder etwas beleben

Was wäre wenn Megan Fox/ für die weiblichen Mitspieler Hugh Jackman, bei deinem nächsten Barbesuch oder Vergleichbarem mit dir zu flirten beginnt.


----------



## Bellthane (5. Mai 2009)

Würde ich mich bestimmt nicht mit ihr unterhalten können, weil eine Menschenmenge sich um sie versammeln wird.

Was wäre, wenn der Mond eine 2te Erde wäre? (So mit Atmosphäre, Wasser, Pflanzen etc.)


----------



## Minastirit (5. Mai 2009)

dann würden die reichen sich dort nen haus basteln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder alternativ würden wa dort nen knast machen (wie damals australien ;P)

was wäre, wenn das buffed forum abstürzt und nie wieder on kommt?


----------



## sympathisant (5. Mai 2009)

dann wäre viel geistiger sondermüll für immer verloren und keinen würde es interessieren ... :-)

was wäre wenn man erdöl im labor herstellen könnte?


----------



## Rodney (5. Mai 2009)

Wären überflüssige Öl-kriege Teil der Vergangenheit.

Wenn du später aus dem Büro kommst, und ein Ei mit Beinen kreischend an dir vorbeirennt?


----------



## sympathisant (5. Mai 2009)

passiert halt ab und an ... abends dem psychater erzählen und gut ist. :-)

was wäre wenn der betreiber 29,99 euro pro monat für dein MMPORG verlangen würde?


----------



## Rodney (5. Mai 2009)

Vergisses, was wär das Ende.
Ich denke nicht, dass ich bereit wäre, das zu zahlen.

Wenn du dir grad mit einem Stift unter dem Fingernagel gekratzt hättest, und jetzt feststellst, dass dieser nun von unten schwarz angemalt ist?
-.-'


----------



## Skatero (5. Mai 2009)

Rodney schrieb:


> Vergisses, was wär das Ende.
> Ich denke nicht, dass ich bereit wäre, das zu zahlen.
> 
> Wenn du dir grad mit einem Stift unter dem Fingernagel gekratzt hättest, und jetzt feststellst, dass dieser nun von unten schwarz angemalt ist?
> -.-'


Finger ab!

Was wäre wenn, dein Pc auf dem Tisch stehen würde und dann hinunterfallen würde? (Er wäre natürlich kaputt)


----------



## Rodney (5. Mai 2009)

...rein theoretisch _könnte_ es sein, dass mein PC dann kaputt ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...wenn du ausversehen, statt deinem 3er-Twink deinen 40ger Main löschen würdest?
(So wie ich -.-')


----------



## Night falls (5. Mai 2009)

...dann wäre man geistig zurückgeblieben und würde einen Pfleger bekommen.

...wenn alle Menschen plötzlich unsichtbar wären?


----------



## Rodney (5. Mai 2009)

"Hey, lange nicht mehr gesehen...!"
Vorsicht, Tiefflieger cO

Wenn auf einmal alle Autos rosa werden?


----------



## Curador (5. Mai 2009)

...dann wäre dieWelt ein freundlicher Ort.
... wir alle den Sinn des Lebens verstanden hätten?


----------



## Rodney (5. Mai 2009)

..wäre die Welt ein furchtbar trostloser Ort, weil alle nurnoch versuchen würden, den Sinn des Lebens zu erfüllen.

...wenn du heute Heimkommst und statt deiner Straße in Hafen und statt deinem Haus ein Schiff dasteht?


----------



## bkeleanor (5. Mai 2009)

richtig cool...dann brauch ich kein wasserbett mehr :-)

Was wäre wenn alle Raucher auf der stelle vom Blitz getroffen werden?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Mai 2009)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Was wäre wenn alle Raucher auf der stelle vom Blitz getroffen werden?



Die Wirtschaftkrise würde sich mit einem Mal extrem verstärken, weil keiner mehr Zigaretten kauft. (Steuern fehlen, Zigarettenfirmen gehen in wenigen Tagen pleite)

Was wäre, wenn Deutschland, anstatt Indien die höchste Bevölkerungdichte hätte?


----------



## Redryujin (6. Mai 2009)

Das würde die Geburtenrate steigen statt sinken.

Was wäre wenn, ich Gott wäre?


----------



## Landral (6. Mai 2009)

Dann hätte die Bibel deutlich weniger Seiten.

... ein geplanter Mindestlohn sich nicht an der Pfändungsfreigrenze bzw. dem Existensminimum orientiert sondern wesentlich höher wäre?


Greetz,

Landral


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (6. Mai 2009)

... dann wäre er halt höher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was wäre wenn es kein internet gäbe?


----------



## Redryujin (6. Mai 2009)

Dann hätte ich ja ein RL

Was wäre wenn, Morgen die Welt untergeht?


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2009)

Dann würde es Morgen die Welt nicht mehr geben.

Was wäre wenn, die Welt Morgen nicht utergehen würde?


----------



## Redryujin (6. Mai 2009)

Dann würden wir alle an der Schweinegrippe erkranken

Was wäre wenn, ich der Weltherscher wäre?


----------



## Bellthane (7. Mai 2009)

Bist du ein Egoist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann wärst du es nicht lange. Mordkomplott oder so.

Was wäre wenn sich der Kommunismus durchgesetzt hätte?


----------



## Naho (7. Mai 2009)

Dann würden wir in einem nach Karl Marx's und Freidrich Engel's Vorstellungen Staat leben.


Was wäre wenn Frodo den Ring nicht in das Feuer geschmißen hätte?


----------



## Night falls (8. Mai 2009)

Dann hätte er ihn nicht in das Feuer geschmissen.

Was wäre wenn es innovative Antworten in diesem Thread geben würde?


----------



## bkeleanor (8. Mai 2009)

Dann würde hier etwas anderes stehen.

Was wäre wenn Amerika in Vietnam gewonnen hätte?


----------



## leorc (8. Mai 2009)

Wären einige gute Filme nicht gedreht worden,

Was wäre wenn die Europäischen Staaten das Wochenende abschaffen, um die Wirtschaft zu stärken.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (8. Mai 2009)

Würden alle Wochenendzocker Amok laufen^^

Was wäre wenn Chuck Norris mit Roundhousekick-Fähigkeit und ner gestohlenen Angstbubble auftaucht?^^


----------



## Cobrall von Thrall (14. Mai 2009)

würde nie passieren, da CHUCK NORRIS niemals etwas mit ``Angst´´ in seinem Namen benutzen würde!

Was wäre, wenn die Illuminaten nur erfunden wären?


----------



## Medmius (15. Mai 2009)

Dann hätte Dan Brown ein Buch weniger geschrieben.

Was wäre, wenn die Erde so gross wäre wie VY Canis Majoris (grösster bekannter Stern)?
(Durchmesser 200.000 mal grösser als der der Erde.)


----------



## leorc (15. Mai 2009)

Dann wär das mit der Überbevölkerung wohl kein Thema mehr.

Was wäre wenn der Papst sich als schwul outen würde?


----------



## Terrorsatan (15. Mai 2009)

Er würde auf lange sicht an AIDS sterben, da er ja keine Kondome benutzt.

Was wäre, wenn alle Politiker aufhören würden zu lügen?


----------



## droidle (15. Mai 2009)

Dann würden wir schon lange mit Aliens zusammen leben!

Was würde passieren wenn alle Chinesen aufhören würden raubkopien zu verkaufen?


----------



## mumba (15. Mai 2009)

Dann hätte ich keine Arbeit mehr :/

Was wäre wenn sich herausstellen würde das die eigenen Eltern Geschwister sind?


----------



## FunnyChrissy (16. Mai 2009)

mumba schrieb:


> Dann hätte ich keine Arbeit mehr :/
> 
> Was wäre wenn sich herausstellen würde das die eigenen Eltern Geschwister sind?




Vielleicht würde es viele Fragen erst beantworten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Was wäre, wenn es ab morgen keine Zigaretten mehr gäbe?


----------



## Medmius (16. Mai 2009)

Dann würden sehr viele Leute mit dem Stress nicht umgehen können.

Was wäre, wenn man herausfinden würde, dass die Zigarette eigentlich ganz gesund ist?


----------



## FunnyChrissy (16. Mai 2009)

Das wäre der beste Beweis dafür, dass Zigaretten das Hirn nachhaltig schädigen.

Was wäre, wenn Deutschland heute im Eurovision Song Contest Plazt 1 macht?


----------



## D'eater (18. Mai 2009)

Dann wäre wahrscheinlich auch Weihnachten und Ostern auf einen Tag gefallen.

Was wäre, wenn Til Schweiger Bundeskanzler werden würde?


----------



## Redryujin (18. Mai 2009)

Dann würden alle Deutschen auswandern nach Amerika.

Was wäre wenn, das Buffed.de Team in Wahrheit die Illuminati sind?
(hoffe das ist richtig geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## dragon1 (20. Mai 2009)

wuerd ich mich dem buffed-Illuminati-team anschliessen muahaha


was waere wenn es keine schlechten menschen gaebe?


----------



## LiangZhou (20. Mai 2009)

Dann hätten wir alle ein schöne erfülltes Leben

Was wenn der Mond in drei tagen die Erde zerstört?


----------



## mookuh (20. Mai 2009)

Amerika würde schnell versuchen den Mond es zu zerstören und am Ende würden wir doch alle sterben...

Was wäre wenn Google pleite wäre?


----------



## LiangZhou (20. Mai 2009)

Yahoo würde mehr geld verdienen (Oder eine andere Suchmaschine)

Was wäre wenn ein 3. Weltkrieg ansteht?


----------



## Medmius (20. Mai 2009)

Dann müssten wir uns keine Gedanken mehr über Geld machen, weil dann sowieso bald alles zerstört wird.

Was wäre, wenn es ab morgen kein Sonnenlicht mehr gäbe?


----------



## Redryujin (20. Mai 2009)

Dann können viele von uns wieder mal so richtig ausschlafen.

Was wäre wenn der Tag 25 Stunden hätte?


----------



## Skatero (20. Mai 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Was wäre wenn der Tag 25 Stunden hätte?


Dann könnte ich eine Stunde länger vor meinem Pc sitzen.

Was wäre, wenn plötzlich erfundene Figuren (Batman, Naruto, Homer Simpsons usw.) real werden würden?


----------



## LiangZhou (20. Mai 2009)

Die welt würde im Chaos versinken

Was wäre wenn das Internet "weg" ist. Einfach nicht mehr da


----------



## Medmius (20. Mai 2009)

Dann würden die keine ruhige Sekunde mehr verbringen können wegen den vielen Fans. Und die Erfinder würden sich sich fragen, ob sie Zauberkräfte hätten.


Edit:  zu spät-.-

Dann würden viele menschen selbstmord begehen.

Was wäre, wenn jeder rauchen würde?


----------



## LiangZhou (20. Mai 2009)

Dann würde das Durschnitssalter sinken

Was wäre wenn du die ganze Zeit beim posten von Zwischenpostern unterbrochen würdest? Die ganze Zeit!


----------



## Medmius (20. Mai 2009)

passiert mir ständig-.-  man sollte lernen, schneller zu schreiben

Was wäre, wenn es keine Musik mehr gäbe?


----------



## Greshnak (20. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> passiert mir ständig-.-  man sollte lernen, schneller zu schreiben
> 
> Was wäre, wenn es keine Musik mehr gäbe?




mmh würde mich nich soo stören ^^


was wäre wenn es keine noobs mehr gäbe?


----------



## Redryujin (22. Mai 2009)

dann würde man die Experten beleidigen die alles können statt die noobs.

Was wäre wenn, Männer Brüste hätten und Frauen keine?


----------



## LiangZhou (22. Mai 2009)

Von heute auf morgen oder schon immer? Von heut auf Morgen, ich würde weinen...ganz lange... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und wenn es schon immer so wär würde es mir ganz normal vorkommen.

Was wäre wenn das Forum 3 Tage abkracht?


----------



## Läry1 (23. Mai 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Was wäre wenn das Forum 3 Tage abkracht?


...dann würden ganz viele Buffeduser unter dem Tisch in Fötusstellung immer vor und zurück wackeln und dabei flüstern "Das Forum, das Forum, es ist weg...es ist weg"

Was wäre wenn Aliens die Weltherrschaft an sich reißen ?


----------



## Yukiii (23. Mai 2009)

dann würden wir deren Raumschiffe klauen und ihre Welt übernehmen ^^ 

Was wäre wennn es keine Werbung im Fernseher gäbe?


----------



## Rexo (23. Mai 2009)

_*Ohne werbung???dan wurde niemand wissen was es neues gibt


Was wahre wen morgen der 3te weltkrieg ausbrechen wurde*_


----------



## Ol@f (23. Mai 2009)

Dann hätte Nostradamus recht gehabt.

Was wäre wenn überall auf der Welt für 10 Minuten der Strom ausfällt?


----------



## Madmagé (26. Mai 2009)

dann würden viele menschen in panik geraten und der treibhauseffekte hätte auch mal ne pause

Was wäre wenn es keine Handys oda telefone gäbe


----------



## Aero_one (27. Mai 2009)

Weniger Leute die super wichtig mit ihrem BT - Headset rumlaufen und auch wichtig tuen.

Was wäre wenn Zigaretten und Kaffee verboten werden würde ?


----------



## Qonix (28. Mai 2009)

Würde sich für mich nichts ändern aber viele andere würden durchdrehen.


Was wäre wenn die Welt nur aus Wasser bestehen würde?


----------



## sympathisant (28. Mai 2009)

würde es keine menschen geben. weil hände sich evolutionsmässig nicht entwickelt hätten .. und feuer als "werkzeug" nicht zur verfügung stehen würde. wir würde wahrscheinlich wie delphine durch das weltmeer schwimmen ... 

was wäre wenn euer game (wow, aoc, war) nie veröffentlicht worden wäre?


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (28. Mai 2009)

bluedragon91 schrieb:


> dann würden manche menschen immer nach anal richen.
> 
> 
> was wäre, wenn die welt aufhört sich zu drehen?


ich weis das das schon lange her war abba da möcht ich gern druf antworten! wenn die erde sich nich mehr drehen würde gebe es keine erd anziehungskraft mehr(glub ich nach meinen physik kenntnissen^^) in 2 jahren würde die erde auf der einen seite verbrennen und auf der anderen gefrieren!!









sympathisant schrieb:


> würde es keine menschen geben. weil hände sich evolutionsmässig nicht entwickelt hätten .. und feuer als "werkzeug" nicht zur verfügung stehen würde. wir würde wahrscheinlich wie delphine durch das weltmeer schwimmen ...
> 
> was wäre wenn euer game (wow, aoc, war) nie veröffentlicht worden wäre?


wäre des nich schlimm weil man nicht wüsste dass diese games vllt. überhaupt raussgekommen wären^^

was wäre, wenn jeder millionär währe??


----------



## Banload (28. Mai 2009)

Gondi schrieb:


> ich weis das das schon lange her war abba da möcht ich gern druf antworten! wenn die erde sich nich mehr drehen würde gebe es keine erd anziehungskraft mehr(glub ich nach meinen physik kenntnissen^^) in 2 jahren würde die erde auf der einen seite verbrennen und auf der anderen gefrieren!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die ganze Wirtschaft würde den Bach runtergehen, weil jeder Aktien kaufen und wieder abstossen würde und zwar JEDER. Das bringt alle ins verderben und keinem einen Vorteil. Zudem würden arme Länder plötzlich einen Standart in der Politik/Wirtschaft haben und Produkte sowie Geld selber würde jeden Wert verlieren. Jeder würde das machen wollen, was er wollte. 

Was wäre, wenn plötzlich alle Burger jeder einzelnen Fastfoodkette ungeahnt vegiftet wären?


----------



## simion (29. Mai 2009)

Banload schrieb:


> Was wäre, wenn plötzlich alle Burger jeder einzelnen Fastfoodkette ungeahnt vegiftet wären?


Dann wäre alles so wie immer.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was wäre, wenn es BUFFED nicht mehr geben würde?


----------



## Rappi (30. Mai 2009)

Dann würde man sich eine neue Seite suchen müssen.

Was wäre, wenn Blizzard von Electronic Arts gekauft wird?


----------



## simion (30. Mai 2009)

Wäre mir das egal.
Was wäre, wenn du der einzigste Mensch auf der Erde seien würdest?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Mai 2009)

1. Würde ich alles auseinander nehmen und Spass haben
2. irgendwann tierisch langweilen und einsam sein
3. Selbstmord

In etwa im Abstand von 2-3 Tagen.^^


Was wäre, wenn morgen eine Inflation entfachen würde?


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

Tut mir leid, aber ich würde mich fragen, was das ist...

Was wär wenn du eine Ratte in den Hintern bekommst?( Idee bei :Rattenkönig Lemmiwings )


----------



## Anem (2. August 2009)

ähm...sie auf dem schnellsten Wege entfernen(lassen)

Was wäre wenn du wenn du ein Emphat wärst? würde dir das zusagen? oder würdest du die Fähigkeit lieber loswerden wollen?


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

WAS FÜR EIN TEIL??????


Was wäre wenns mir bitte jemand erklärt?


----------



## Anem (2. August 2009)

Emphaten (so es sie wirklich gibt) können die Gefühle anderer Menschen fühlen, ob sie wollen oder nicht.

Was wäre wenn du über Nacht erblinden würdest?


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

Ich würde mir vonn Illi die Augen ausbrenne lassen( damit ich wenigsten ein bissl was sehe) Und zieh ne schicke goldene Augenbinde an xD

Was wäre wenn man PCs abschaffen würde?


----------



## Anem (2. August 2009)

Dann würde ich meinen Freund von seinem verdrängen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was wäre wenn du ein Superheld wärst, würdest du deine Identität verbergen?


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

Klar, mit ner schicken Illi- Augenbinde!

Was wäre wenn die erde explodier? Was würdest du sagen?
( Ich hätte nen geilen Spruch)


----------



## Anem (2. August 2009)

ich denke ich würde gar nichts sagen...ich bin echt schlecht in solchen Momenten die richtigen Worte zu finden ^^ darum würde ich wahrscheinlich eher "Postcard from far away" abspielen

Was wäre wenn du die möglichkeit hättest deinen absoluten Traumberuf in deiner absoluten Traumfirma mit super Kollegen auszuüben, müsstest dafür aber Freunde und Familie aufgeben.


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

Das angebot nicht annehmen

mein guter Spruch wäre: "Morgen sieht die Welt schon wieder ganz anders aus!"

was wäre, wenn du stirbst?


----------



## Anem (2. August 2009)

dann bekomme ich leider nicht die letzte Ruhestätte die ich gerne hätte.

Was wäre wenn man dir ein Haus schenken würde.


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

Ich würd drin wohnen

Was wäre wenn es von heute auf morgen keinen Strom mehr gebe, keine Batterien, nix?


----------



## Anem (2. August 2009)

Dann würde ich mich mit Medikamenten eindecken, denn das finstere Mittelalter wird zurückkommen.

Was wäre wenn du gegen Wasser allergisch wärst?


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

Ich würde stinken.

Was wäre wenn alle Server runterfahren, für immer?


----------



## Anem (2. August 2009)

dann suche ich mir einen anderen Zeitvertreib, vielleicht mal wieder Strategiespiele.

Was wäre wenn du ab morgen jeden Tag um 10 Jahre altern würdest?


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

Ich würde Mich erschießen.

Was wäre wenn du deine Freizeit nur Gedichte und Lieder auswendig lernen dürftest?


----------



## Anem (2. August 2009)

dann würde ich mich erst für Lieder entscheiden und irgendwann in ein paar Jahren wenn ich alle kann zwischendurch ein paar Lieder.

Was wäre wenn du nur noch Innereien essen dürftest.


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

Hab ich noch nieprobiert, vielleicht schmeckendie auf ne bestimmte art ganz gut...

Was wäre wenn sich deine Zehenägel aufrollen und nict mehr schneiden lassen?


----------



## bkeleanor (7. August 2009)

dann müsste man die irgendwie weg flexen anstatt zu schneiden.

was wäre wenn du plötzlich alles Negativ siehst...also wie der negativ modus einer kamera (weiss ist scharz)?


----------



## Gauloises24 (7. August 2009)

Vermutlich erstmal geflasht über den neuen Zustand sein, dann ein wenig damit rumschauen und schließlich irre werden und zum Augenarzt gehen^^

Was wäre wenn du dich entscheiden müsstest: du oder die ganze Menschheit?


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

Ich würde die Menscheheit retten und für die Welt den Löffel abgeben. Dann würde ich mit dem Tod solange würfeln, biss ich gewine und sag" nene, Freundchen,ich will wieder zurück!"

Würfeln mit dem Teufel

Was wäre, wenn jeder Mensch ganz viel Geld hätte?


----------



## Gauloises24 (7. August 2009)

Dann ginge es allen gut..ne Spaß! Wäre die selbe Situation wie jetzt, nur inflationärer.

Was wäre wenn du beide Beine verlieren würdest?


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

Auf die Fresse knallen? Sie suchen?^^



Was wäre wenn der Tod bei dir anklopfen wurde?


----------



## Anem (7. August 2009)

ich würde ihm ne heiße Schokolade anbieten und nen leckerli für den Pudel.

Was wäre wenn du wüsstest, dass du morgen stirbst?


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

Meine Würfel suchen, amit ich im jemseits mit dem Tod würfeln kann.

PUDEL???? Ich dachte der Tod hält Katzenbabys.

was wäre wenn du keine Bücher mehr hättest?


----------



## Lethior (7. August 2009)

Dann würd ich im RPG-Forum lesen.

Was wäre,wenn du erfährst,dass du nurnoch 10 Minuten zu leben hast?


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

Den Tod schonmal ein Sandwich machen. Er mag leckereinen!

Was wäre, wenn du auf dem Mon leben würdest?


----------



## Lethior (7. August 2009)

Ich würde viel Golf spielen.

Was wäre,wenn Gott dir aufträgt eine Arche zu bauen?


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

Mir ein Kanu kaufen^^

Was würdes du tun, wenn Tod und satan zu dirkomen und um dich würfeln?


----------



## Lethior (7. August 2009)

Weglaufen^^

Was wäre wenn deine Lieblingsband keine Musik mehr macht?


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

mir ne neue suchen.

was wäre, wenn du taub wärst?


----------



## Lethior (7. August 2009)

Dann würd ich nix mehr hören.

Was wäre wenn du den Geburtstag von deinem Freund/deiner Freundin verpennst?


----------



## Soladra (9. August 2009)

Mir ne Ausrede einfallen lassen und ihr wass ganz tolles schenken, damit sie nicht böse ist

Was wäre wenn du nicht mmehr laufen könntest?


----------



## Anem (9. August 2009)

Dann würde ich halt im Rollstuhl vorwärst kommen...solange ich wirklich nur nicht laufen kann.

Was wäre wenn du plötzlich Kiemen hättest?


----------



## Lethior (9. August 2009)

Dann würde ich im Meer leben und Fisch essen.

Was wäre,wenn ein Tornado in deiner Heimatstadt wüten würde?


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2009)

Ich würe mich mti meinen Freunden und meiner Familie unter der Erde verkriechen. Vielleicht bin ich gut gelaunt und lasse meine Schwester mit rein.

Was wäre, wenn du eine besondere Begabung von dir entdecken würdest?


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. August 2009)

Ich würde 

a. Damit vesuchen stinkreich zu werden
b. Die Weltherrschaft an mich reissen
c. Abchillen
d. Verbrechen bekämpfen
e. Selbst verbrecher werden

kommt halt immer auf die Begabung an ;D


Was wäre, wenn der Maja-Kalender recht hat, und 2012 die Welt untergeht?


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (10. August 2009)

Das wäre... nicht so super^^


Was wäre wenn du einen wunsch frei hättest


----------



## Lethior (10. August 2009)

Dann würde ich mir mehr Wünsche wünschen^^

Was wäre wenn du in der Wildnis überleben müsstes?


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (10. August 2009)

Ich würde sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was wäre wenn du fliegen könntest


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2009)

Dann wäre mein größter Traum in erfüllung gegangen.

Wa swäre, wenn du in ne Gummizelle gesperrt wirst?


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (10. August 2009)

gibts dort wow  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?^^



Was wäre wenn du dich im kreis drehst und nicht mehr aufhören kannst?


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2009)

irgendwann auf den Kopp knallen,weiul ich nen Drehwurm hab


Was wäre,wenn es keinen Wald mehrgäbe?


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (10. August 2009)

wir würden iwann ersticken oder?^^

Was wäre wenn du rabarbarkuchen von der rabararbarbarbara haben könntest?


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2009)

dann würde ich mit den Rhabarberbarbarabarbabaren und dem Rhabarberbarbarabarbabarenbabier in die Rhabarberbaberabar gehen^^

Was wäre, wenn es keine Bücher mehr geben würde?


----------



## Anem (10. August 2009)

dann würden wir nur noch zeitschriften lesen

was wäre wenn es keine Lampen mehr gäbe?


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2009)

Kerzen würden in Mode kommen.

Ws wäre wenn es Vampire geben würdest?


----------



## Lethior (10. August 2009)

Dann hätte man bei Nacht Probleme.

Was wäre wenn es keine Uhren mehr gäbe?


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (10. August 2009)

ich hätte ne ausrede später zu arbeiten und früher zu gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was wäre wenn du ein langweiliges buch lesen musst


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2009)

Ich würde es lesen, dabei verfluchen, Hogger kilen und Erdbeeren essen.

was wäre, wenn ale Bücher langweilig wären?


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (10. August 2009)

das würde mich net stören
< nicht leser^^

Was wäre wenn der fernseher kaputt wäre


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2009)

Ist er^^
Was wäre wenn es keine Farben mehr geben würde?


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (10. August 2009)

Dann wär alles schwarz weiss? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was wäre wenn morgen heute wäre?


----------



## Lethior (10. August 2009)

Dann würde ich mich fragen was das gestern von morgen ist.

Was wäre wenn es keine Schwerkraft gäbe?


----------



## Prättcha (11. August 2009)

Dann fiele uns der Himmel auf den Kopf ( salúte Asterix)

Was wäre, wenn deine Oma im Hühnerstall Motorrad fährt?


----------



## Benzka (12. August 2009)

Dann wäre ich verdammt stolz auf Sie xD

Was wäre wenn alle Menschen nur eine Sprache sprechen würden?


----------



## Soladra (12. August 2009)

dann würden wir nen dicken turm bauen und die Fremdsprach-lernbücher verbrennen.

Was wäre wenn es keinen Gott gäbe?


----------



## Anem (12. August 2009)

Dann wäre alles genau so wie jetzt auch.

Was wäre wenn du aufwachst und plötzlich blind bist.


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2009)

Ich würde zu Illi gehen, bei ihm in Lehre gehen, mich dem Ritus der Sicht unterwerfen( augenrauskohldinges) , amit ih wenigstens ein bisschen sehe.

Was wäre wenn es heute abend Schweine regnen würde?


----------



## Benzka (13. August 2009)

Dann würde ich mir ein fangen und es grillen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber was wäre wenn es Katzen regnen würde?


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2009)

Dann würden sich die Chinesen freuen

Was wäre wenn einem die Uroma stirbt?ISt mir vor 3 STUNDEN passiert


----------



## Haszor (16. August 2009)

Uhm.... Soweit ich weiß sind meine Uromas schon tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was wäre wenn Illidan *hust* schwul *hust* wäre und keine Soladras mag?


----------



## Skatero (16. August 2009)

Dann wäre Arthas nicht mehr so alleine, aber Soladara schon.

Was wäre, wenn du dir dein Knie am Tisch anstossen würdest?


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. August 2009)

dann würds wehtun O_o

was würdest du machen wenn du arbeitslos wärst?


----------



## Soladra (17. August 2009)

Bin ich....Ich bin noch Schülerin.

@Haszor: Die Frage hat mir nicht gefalllen. War trotzdem saukomisch^^

Was wäre, wenn Illidan über die eine Frage so sauer wird, dass er kommt und alle umklatscht?     Ich stell mich dann auch als verräterin raus und mach mit?


----------



## Vicell (17. August 2009)

Kommt en Pala macht en Duell und gewinnt es per Bubble+Ruhestein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Es geht echt, machst du Ruhestein, ist der andere geflohen xD)

Was wäre, wenn Soladra eig ein Junge wäre?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (17. August 2009)

Ich hau dir gleich eine rein!Ichund ein Junge?????

Was wäre, wenn Vicell eines äußersst schmerzvollen Todes stirbt?


----------



## Vicell (17. August 2009)

Würde sich bestimmt alle freuen.

Was wäre wenn ich eines äußerst schmerzvollen langsamen quelenden Tod sterbe und dabei soladra gestehe das ich sie liebe?




Mist, geoutet>.<


----------



## Soladra (18. August 2009)

Dann würde Illidan dich umbringen, weil mich niemand anrühren darrf, nicht mal er.

Was wäre, wenn Arthas den da oben nicht wiederbelebt,weil sein Käsemesser in reperatur ist?( Die Glühbirnen hinter den Runen sind he)


----------



## Lulano (19. August 2009)

Dann wär der Ini-Server Überlastet, da Arthas somit Freeloot wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was wäre wenn aus der Beziehung zwischen Thrall und Jaina Proudmoore mehr werden würde?


----------



## Vicell (19. August 2009)

Mensch + Orc = Morc!
Die neue Rasse wurd geboren!

Was wäre wenn es Morcs wirklich geben würde(Nope, Murlocs sind was andres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Gauloises24 (19. August 2009)

Dann würden sich viele Spieler nen Morc DK erstellen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was würdest du machen, wenn du dich zwischen Essen oder Trinken entscheiden müsstest und du seeeeeehr hungrig und durstig zugleich wärst? Was genau würdest du essen/trinken?


----------



## Anem (19. August 2009)

Trinken, weil Trinken = gut gegen hunger und durst
Und ich würde irgend ein Wasser mit Orangen oder Apfelgescmack trinken.

Was wäre wenn direkt neben deiner Wohung ein Flugzeug abstürzen würde? (Dir passiert nichts und deiner Wohnung auch nicht)


----------



## Soladra (19. August 2009)

Essen.ne Nektarine, da ist vieeeeeeeeeeeeeel saft drin

EDIT: MISTE, zu spät. Öhm... mich unterm Bett verkriechen.

was wäre,wenn es nur noch Nektarienen zu essen gäbe?


----------



## Haszor (22. August 2009)

Dann würde ich verhungern, oder meine Eltern essen.

Zu "Deine Frage gefiel mir nicht" mir auch nicht, jetzt wo ich sie nochmal gelesen habe. Eigentlich müsste sie heißen "Was wäre wenn Soladra herausfinden würde das er schwul *ist*" nicht "wenn er schwul wäre".

Und zu deiner Frage (auch wenn sie schon abgelaufen ist) wenn Illidan diese Frage wütend gemacht hätte und er alle töten wollen würde, würden 5 80er reichen ihn zu töten.

Hm...

Was wäre wenn es keine Hippies mehr geben würde?


----------



## Soladra (24. August 2009)

Könnten wir uns micht mehr über sie ärgern.

Illidan IST es nicht.Er ist immer noch in Tyrande verschossen! Schau!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was wäre,wenn es cats and dogs egnen würde?


----------



## Haszor (24. August 2009)

1. Was ist egnen?
2. Das Bild ist eindeutig photoshop'd! xD


----------



## Soladra (24. August 2009)

ups, ich meinte regnen, hab das R nicht erwischt^^


----------



## Davatar (25. August 2009)

Tjo, dann würd ich die Fenster schliessen.

Was wäre wenn Du nen Elefanten geschenkt bekommen würdest?


----------



## Lethior (25. August 2009)

Dann hätte ich den Rest des Jahres was zu essen^^

Was wäre,wenn dein größtes Idol vor dir stehen würde und dich um etwas bittest wovor du schreckliche Angst hast?


----------



## Haszor (25. August 2009)

Hm... Ich würde mich selbst schlagen damit ich mich um nichts bitten kann wovor ich schreckliche Angst habe.

Was wäre wenn du plötzlich unschuldig ins Gefängnis gesteckt wirst und deine Familie dich verstößt?!


----------



## Wildebraut (26. August 2009)

Dann würd ich im Knast ne Revolution anzetteln, abhauen und meiner Familie die Meinung geigen weil sie nicht an mich geglaubt haben.

Ich geb diesselbe Frage mal weiter (interessiert mich was die anderen machen würden)

Also was würdest du machen wenn du unschuldig ins Gefängnis kommen würdest und deine Familie dich verstösst?


----------



## Soladra (26. August 2009)

Ich baue aus einer Büroklammer einen Dietrich,hau ab, Mal Mit Rot ganz fett an die Hauswand( jaaa, mitr der etten Falrbe,die nie wieder rausgeht)"
" Ihr wisst nicht, was euch erwartet! Muhahahahaha!" Dann jede Nacht meine kleine Schwester terroriesieren,mein cooles Tuch als augenbinde benutzen, ne Band auf die Bene stellen und... PARTY MACHEN!

Was wäre, wenn es keine Blumen mehr gäbe?


----------



## Lethior (26. August 2009)

Keine Ahnung ich hab kein Kräuterkunde^^Wahrscheinlich säh eine Wiese dann seeehr langweilig aus.

Was wäre wenn ein Alien an deine Tür klopft?


P.S:Sola du machst mir Angst^^


----------



## Soladra (27. August 2009)

Ihm Katzenfutter zum essen geben , ALFs mögen das.

Hmm... Was wäre, wen Lethior mich in die Klapse einliefern würde?


----------



## Wildebraut (27. August 2009)

Dann würden sie ihn wahrscheinlich dabehalten, ihn in eine Zwangsjacke stecken, ihn mit Antidepressiva vollpumpen und ihn 100 mal am Tag *Soladra ist nicht verrückt* aufsagen lassen.

Was wäre wenn sich rausstellt dass wir alle gar nicht verrückt sind, sondern *normal* und der Rest der Welt wären die Verrückten....ach neee...das iss ja schon so.....andere Frage:

Was wäre wenn es auf einmal bei dir klingelt und du machst die Tür auf und vor deiner Haustür liegt ein Weidenkörbchen mit einem supersüssen niedlichen Baby drin?


----------



## Davatar (27. August 2009)

Tjo dann würd ich wohl sehn, ob ich als Papa was tauge.

Was wäre, wenn Du morgen plötzlich als anderes Geschlecht aufwachen würdest? Sprich aus Frau wurd Mann oder aus Mann wurd Frau.


----------



## Lethior (27. August 2009)

Dann hätte ich ja garnichts zum anziehen!Und neue Schuhe bräuchte ich auch!Und von Handtaschen will ich garnicht anfangen^^

Was wäre,wenn alle elektronischen Geräte in deinem Haus nicht mehr funktionieren würden?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. August 2009)

Dann würde ich Aiman Abdallah anrufen.
Was wäre wenn alle deine Körperöffnungen zu wären.


----------



## Soladra (28. August 2009)

Würd ich ersticken.


Was wäre, wenn es nur noch gute Musik gäbe?


----------



## Lethior (28. August 2009)

Dann würde ich ne Band gründen.

Was wäre,wenn bei dir extrem starke Körperbehaarung bemerkst?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. August 2009)

Im Zoo melden ob sie noch nen Affen brauchen.
Was wäre, wenn es 5 Minuten später wäre?


----------



## Lethior (28. August 2009)

9 Uhr

Was wäre wenn die Zeit stehen bleiben würde?


----------



## OneManShow (29. August 2009)

Dann würd ich pennen
Was wäre wenn deine Oma ihre Strapsen anzieht


----------



## Lethior (29. August 2009)

Dann würden jedem der das sieht die Augen verschrumpeln und er müsste sich übergeben.

Was wäre wenn es kein Fast Food mehr gäbe?


----------



## Hirsi325 (30. August 2009)

Dann gäbs in Amerika keine Fetten Menschen mehr.

Was wäre wenn meine Taschentücher mit Chilipulver eingerieben wären und ich schnupfen hätte?


----------



## Totemwächter (30. August 2009)

Hirsi325 schrieb:


> Dann gäbs in Amerika keine Fetten Menschen mehr.
> 
> Was wäre wenn meine Taschentücher mit Chilipulver eingerieben wären und ich schnupfen hätte?


Würdest du an einem tag nach meiner hoch rechnung 233.739,548 Taschentücher päkchen brauch!

Was wäre wenn es den satzt "was wäre wenn.." Nicht gäbe?


----------



## Hirsi325 (31. August 2009)

Dann würde dieses Spiel nicht existieren!

Was wäre wenn ich meine externe Festplatte der Polizei geben würde?


----------



## Lethior (31. August 2009)

Du hast ja sicher nichts verbotenes dadarauf und deshalb gucken die nur komisch.

Was wäre wenn dein schlimmster Alptraum wahr werden würde?


----------



## AlknicTeos (2. September 2009)

weiterschlafen, bis mein schönster Traum wahr wird.

Was wäre, wenn alles Idiotensicher sein würde


----------



## afrael (2. September 2009)

Würde ich sterben ^^

was wäre, wenn es verboten wäre Bücher zu lesen?


----------



## AlknicTeos (2. September 2009)

dann würd ich die bücher solange anstarren, bis sie sich selbst,mir, ihr Wissen offenbaren.

Was wäre, wenn die Welt eine Pyramide ist


----------



## afrael (2. September 2009)

Ich würde runter fallen ^^

was wäre, wenn die Mauer nie gefallen wäre


----------



## Winipek (2. September 2009)

Dann würden immernoch alle der "schönen" Zeit hinterher trauern, als die Mauer noch nicht das Land teilte...

Was wäre, wenn ich Dir meine Liebe gestehen würde ?


----------



## AlknicTeos (2. September 2009)

ich wär zunächst perplex

was wäre, wenn Tiere nicht aus Fleisch bestehen würden


----------



## afrael (2. September 2009)

Ich würde kein Schwein mehr essen 

 Was wäre wenn es auf der Erde keinen Krieg gäbe?


----------



## AlknicTeos (2. September 2009)

dann gibt es auf der Erde keine Menschen mehr

was wäre, wenn wir die einzig "intelligente" Lebensform in nem Radius von 1000 Parsec wären.


----------



## Winipek (2. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich beantworte beide ^^
a) Gebe es ziemlich viele Tiere..
b) Ein wenig eng könnte es werden 

Was wäre, wenn Dir ein Päärchen entgegen kommt und stellst fest einer der beiden ist dein Mann / deine Freundin?


----------



## AlknicTeos (2. September 2009)

Bin ich entsetzt wie er/sie nur konnte, und gehe mit meine r/m (zweit)freund/in weiter

Wenn alle Browser dieser Welt, CSS,HTML, etc. alles gleich darstellen würden


----------



## Winipek (2. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Keine Ahnung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was wäre, wenn Du deinen Nachbarn erwischen würdest, wie er an dein Auto/Fahrrad pinkelt


----------



## Gauloises24 (2. September 2009)

Würde ihn anzeigen oder eine aufs Maul hauen, je nach Tageslaune.

Was wäre, wenn es in Deutschland in naher Zukunft nochmal zu einem "Führerstaat" kommen würde?


----------



## AlknicTeos (2. September 2009)

Wir würden uns sicher nicht mehr mit den Italienern zusammentun.

Was wäre, wenn Anakin Skywalker niemals auf die dunkle Seite der Macht gewechselt wär


----------



## Winipek (2. September 2009)

Er und Prinzessin Leia würden glücklich bis an ihr Lebensende werden ....

Was wäre ,wenn Du die Macht hättest ?


----------



## Fifus (3. September 2009)

man würde gott zu mir sagen und mich anbeten.


Was wäre, wenn Buffed.de sich ab heute ausschließlich um Hello Kitty Online beschäftigen würde und mit WoW und dem Rest der MMO-Welt aufhören würde?


----------



## Winipek (3. September 2009)

Dann hätte man mich hier wohl das letzte Mal gesehen.

Was wäre, wenn der Arzt Dir sagt Du hättest nur noch einen Monat  zu leben ?


----------



## llviktorj (3. September 2009)

Winipek schrieb:


> Was wäre, wenn der Arzt Dir sagt Du hättest nur noch einen Monat zu leben ?




Dan würde ich poppen bis zum umfallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was wäre, wen eine woche welt weit der strom ausfählt


----------



## AlknicTeos (3. September 2009)

Besteche ich den Arzt, damit er mir die "korrekte" verbleibende Verweildauer sagt.

Was wäre, wenn es niemals Religionen gegeben hätte.


----------



## Winipek (3. September 2009)

Die Menschen finden immer etwas, das anbetungswürdig ist ....

Was wäre, wenn dein Provider Dir erzählt : "Internet?! Kannste die nächsten zwei Wochen vergessen! Die Leitung wird abgekappt und erneuert."


----------



## AlknicTeos (3. September 2009)

Nehm ich mein mobiles Internet zur hand, und hoffe dass dann die versprochen 70Mbit/s Leitung stable läuft

Was wäre, wenn das Wörtchen "Wenn" nicht wär


----------



## freezex (3. September 2009)

Dan würd der Thread wol "was wäre im Fall das folgende Situation eintrifft?" oder so heissen.

Was wäre wenn du erblinden würdest?


----------



## AlknicTeos (3. September 2009)

Wenn es permanent bliebe, wohl ganz leicht depri werden und wohl ka zufällig unter nen Zug geraten oder so.

Was wäre, wenn es möglich wäre, Reibung ohne Masse zu erreichen , bzw. keine Reibung mit Masse.


----------



## afrael (3. September 2009)

Ich würde versuchen einfach weiter zu leben 

 was wäre wenn ein Asteroid auf die Erde stürzen würde?


----------



## AlknicTeos (3. September 2009)

wenn es kein großer Asteroid ist, whayne

Was wäre, wenn gestern, morgen ist


----------



## Winipek (3. September 2009)

Ist er klein und landet in einem wenig /gar nicht besiedeltem Gebiet...wohl nicht viel. Liegt der Fall andersrum, hmm....Tja, dann halt ichs wohl so wie llviktorj, bei dem Fall das er nur noch 1 Monat zu leben hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was wäre , wenn Du bei DSDS mit machen musst?


----------



## AlknicTeos (3. September 2009)

Durch meine konsequente Ablehnung gegenüber DSDS werde ich zum Sieger gekürt cO, ohne etwas getan zu haben.

Was wäre , wenn jeder Billiardär wär


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. September 2009)

Dann würde alles dementsprechend mehr Kosten (Inflation)
Was wäre, wenn du rausfinden würdest, dass dein Vater deine Mutter ist und deine Mutter dein Vater?


----------



## AlknicTeos (3. September 2009)

zwicke ich mich mal , um herauszufinden, ob ich nun schon wach sei

Was wäre, wenn diese :"Was wär wenn" Frage, eigentlich überflüssig wären


----------



## brudersicarius (8. September 2009)

dann wäre ich mit dem denken übervordert


was wäre wenn hinten vorne und vorne hinten wäre


----------



## Gauloises24 (8. September 2009)

Verkehrte Welt.

Was wäre, wenn es keine sinnlosen 'Was wäre wenn'-Fragen mehr in diesem Thread geben würde?


----------



## AlknicTeos (9. September 2009)

Dann würd in diesem Thread keiner mehr sinnlose 'Was wäre wenn'-Fragen  in diesem Thread geben. Und die nächste Was wäre wenn - Frage wohl nie gestellt werden. Schade, dass das so nie passiert ist.

Was wäre, wenn man 20 Jahre in die Vergangenheit reist, mit dem Wissen von heute und vlt. ein paar Büchern zum nachschlagen ?


----------



## Artherk (9. September 2009)

Dann könnte man sich zum obersten herscher aufschwingen weil man genau weiß was passiert...

Was wäre wenn ... heute um 11 uhr alle computer der welt abstürzen würden totaler supergau sozusagen


----------



## AlknicTeos (9. September 2009)

naja kommt drauf an, wiehoch sie abstürzen, aber wenn jeder Computer ein paar Meter runterfliegen würde, würde sich das Flächenträgheitsmoment der Erde etwas senken, ... also die Erde würde sich vlt um ein paar µsekunden schneller drehen. obs ein totaler supergau wär, ka, solang die Computer weiter ihre Arbeit verrichten, wohl halb so schlimm.

Was wäre, wenn man bei Fragen, bzgl. was wäre wenn, an andere, nicht schon sagen würde, was sein könnte ?


----------



## Gauloises24 (9. September 2009)

Okay, musste 2 x lesen um den Satz zu verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann wären die Antworten sicherlich weniger vorhersehbar und mit ein wenig Glück sogar phantasievoller.

Was wäre, wenn das Rad nie erfunden worden wäre?


----------



## Lethior (9. September 2009)

Hätten wir vielleicht jetzt schon Raketenstiefel,weil niemand sich für Autos intressiert

was wäre wenn es keine Zigaretten mehr gäbe?


----------



## AlknicTeos (9. September 2009)

Die Raucher würden wohl umsteigen auf Zigarren, Zigarillos oder whatever. Müssen ja nicht immer Zigaretten.

Was wäre, wenn die Loginserver jetzt funktionieren würden?


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. September 2009)

mir wärs egal da ich eh nichtmehr spiele =P

was wäre wenn es den was wäre wenn thread nicht gäb?


----------



## Hirsi325 (9. September 2009)

dann würde ich ihn erstellen!

was wäre wenn ich nur 3 statt 5 finger hätte?


----------



## N811 Schurke (9. September 2009)

müssten die so gestellt sein das sie wie ne greifzange aussehen.

was wäre wenn ich jetzt nciht geantwortet hätte?


----------



## brudersicarius (9. September 2009)

dann hätte jemand anderes geantwortet

was wenn ich keinen pc hätte


----------



## d3faultPlayer (9. September 2009)

du wärst net im i-net

was wäre, wenn es ab morgen nur noch hühnersuppe regnet? :O


----------



## villain (9. September 2009)

dann würde ich mir heute alle regenschirme der welt kaufen und ab morgen teuer verkaufen.... *grins*

was wäre, wenn alle kühe lila wären?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. September 2009)

Dann würde Milka Rekordumsätze machen.
Was wäre, wenn deine Fürze hochexplosiv wären?


----------



## dragon1 (9. September 2009)

Was wäre, wenn deine Fürze hochexplosiv wären?
wuerde ich gott danken, das ich keine verdauungsprobleme habe


was waere wenn alle menschen fuer neues offen, entschlossen und ueberhaupt wie "Che" waeren (also nut von der einstellung, natuerlich nicht einheitsbrei, sondern nur der wille die welt zum besseren zu aendern)


----------



## AlknicTeos (10. September 2009)

Dann wären alle Che's, nur manche Che's wären Che'iger als die anderen und alle Che's dieser Welt haben ohnehin schon den Willen zum besseren, im Besondenren für sich selbst. (Gewinne privatisieren, Verluste verstaatlichen).  Aber viel trauriger finde ich, dass dann die supercoolen Che T-Shirts, ihre Coolness verlieren, da ja dann jeder ein Che ist,wobei von den gegenwertigen Trägern es die meisten eben aus diesem Grund tragen und nicht für sein "Lebenswerk".

Was wäre, wenn Menschen nicht mehr unterscheiden würden.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. September 2009)

Würde es circa. 6,5 Milliarden Chinesen auf der Welt geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Was wäre wenn du deinen Lieblingsstar sehen würdest, wenn du vollkommen nackt wärst?


----------



## AlknicTeos (10. September 2009)

Wie passend, dass mein Lieblingsstar eine Pornodarstellerin ist und zeige ihr halt dabei meine Referenzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was wäre, wenn wir statt ner mouse , ne cat oder dog hätten


----------



## brudersicarius (10. September 2009)

dann gäbe es halt cats und dogs statt mäuse...


was wäre wenn dein mund zugenäht wäre


----------



## AlknicTeos (10. September 2009)

das wär etwas unangenehm beim atmen, bzw. woanders eine Schnittstelle für die Nahrungsversorgung machen lassen.

was wäre, wenn Realtität eine Illusion wär, verursacht durch Mangel an Alkohol


----------



## brudersicarius (10. September 2009)

dann müssten wir ganz viel saufen um in die realität zu kommen

was wäre wenn autos und kühe die rollen tauschen würden


----------



## Artherk (10. September 2009)

dann würden wir auf kühen zur arbeit reiten

was wäre wenn 24 stunden am tag arbeit wär


----------



## brudersicarius (10. September 2009)

dann hätten wir entweder n ganzen tag arbeit, oder die tage wären länger..

was wenn wir wasser zu wein verwandeln könnten


----------



## Artherk (10. September 2009)

dann wären alle die wein mögen dauerbesoffen

was wäre wenn... es keine waffen geben würd


----------



## AlknicTeos (10. September 2009)

Dann gäbe es halt nur die eine Waffe. Und der, der sie besitzt hat die absolute macht inne.

Was wäre, wenn sich die dezimale Zeit durchgesetzt hätte.


----------



## palas_an_die_macht (15. September 2009)

Dann würde das Rechnen mit der Uhrzeit viel einfacher.


Was wäre, wenn sich Massen nicht anziehen, sondern abstoßen würden?


----------



## Alion (15. September 2009)

Würde es uns nicht geben da sich Planeten gar nicht in die Nähe von Sonnen kommen könnten damit auf ihnen Leben entsteht. Und selbst wenn Leben entstehen würde, würde dieses gleich in den Weltraum hinausgeschleudert.

Was währe wenn die Unaufhaltsame Macht auf das Unbewegliche Objekt trifft?


----------



## AlknicTeos (15. September 2009)

weiß zwar nicht im Genauen, was die Unaufhaltsame Macht sein soll, jedoch kann Macht als Kraft interpretiert werden. Zum anderen ist mir auch das Unbewegliche Objekt nicht bekannt. Jedoch, wär ein Objekt Unbeweglich wenn a gegen null geht also F/m , m gegen unendlich geht. Des weiteren muss die Beschaffenheit des Objekts absolut resistent gegen Formveränderungen durch Kräfte sein. Sei dies der Fall, würde nix passieren, außer dass je nach Beschaffenheit der Krafteinwirkungsstelle, etc. sich ggf. die Energie der Unaufhaltsamen Macht sich divers verändert.

Was wäre, wenn es niemals Mathematik gegeben hätte.


----------



## palas_an_die_macht (15. September 2009)

Dann gäbs auch keine Computer.

Was wäre, wenn Du ein Live-Konzert von Tokio Hotel bei dir zuhause gewinnen würdest?


----------



## N811 Schurke (15. September 2009)

würd ich schonmal die flinte laden und herzlich zusagen.

was wäre schildkröten die weltherrschaft übernehmen?


----------



## palas_an_die_macht (15. September 2009)

Dann würde ich sie alle mit meinem Pikatchu fertigmachen.

Was wäre, wenn du pünktlich um 8 im Schlafanzug in der Schule aufwachen würdest?


----------



## N811 Schurke (15. September 2009)

würd ich wegen ergung öffentlichen ärgernisses dran kommen weil ich nackt schlaf.^^

was wäre wenn pikatchu beim töten der schildkröten auf nem panzer ausrutscht und down geht wie mario in marios world party mit den fichern^^


----------



## palas_an_die_macht (15. September 2009)

Dann würd ich mit dem komischen Feuerdrachenfliegviechpokemon kommen und die Schildkröten grillen.

Was wäre, wenn nach langer Verfeinerungsarbeiten endlich der Gedankencontroller für den PC in Serie produziert und verkauft wird?


----------



## N811 Schurke (15. September 2009)

ständest du jetzt unter meiner kontrolle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was wäre, wenn deutschland die größte ölreserve ever hätte?^^


----------



## palas_an_die_macht (15. September 2009)

Dann hätten die Amis Deutschland nach dem 2.Weltkrieg nicht so schnell wieder hergegeben.

Was wäre, wenn morgen die nächste Eiszeit anfängt?


----------



## Haramann (15. September 2009)

Alle laufen rum wie Eskimos und der Eisbär stirbt nicht aus.

Was wäre, wenn Rainer Calmund dünn wäre?


----------



## AlknicTeos (16. September 2009)

Abgesehen davon, dass er nicht mehr abnehmen müsste, geht auch schätz ich so einiges an Figur-Aussehen-Wiedererkennnung-Charakterzuweisung verloren.

Was wäre, wenn E-Sports viel populärer wär als Fussball.


----------



## Schrottinator (16. September 2009)

Dann gäbe es das Thema Killerspiele in der Politik nicht mehr, nachdem plötzlich eine Studie aufgetaucht wäre, die man als Ausrede nehmen könnte. Die dementsprechende Industrie würde boomen und neben Premiere Sport wird es nun auch Premiere E-Sport geben inklusive einer "Wiederbelebung" von Giga.

Was wäre, wenn Kohlenstoff nicht mehr die tolle Eigenschaften hätte, die es hat?


----------



## AlknicTeos (16. September 2009)

dann müssten wir ne andere Physik/Chemie engine haben. Wenn wir jedoch grundlegend die gleiche haben und nur die Eigenschafen von Kohlenstoff komplett andere wären. Tja, hät sich wohl nie Leben auf Basis von Kohlenstoff entwickelt. Davon abgesehen wär wohl je nach Physik/Chemie Modelländerung, Kohlenstoffbasierende Energieträger wohl kaum noch so attraktiv. Je nachdem kann der anteil von Kohlenstoffverbindungen in der Atmospäre, eine ganz andere sein.

Edit: Was wäre Frage geändert.

Was wäre, wenn jemand beim Keks Klau Spiel hier im Forum, eine Antwort geben würde?


----------



## Phash (16. September 2009)

dann würde er geflamed werden

was wäre wenn der Konjunktiv nie erfunden worden wäre?


----------



## AlknicTeos (16. September 2009)

Hm, das wäre eine mittlere Katastrophe. Man stelle sich vor, man könne, das Gesagte nicht mehr explizit als möglichkeit beschreiben, sondern müsse alles Indikativ oder Imperativ anwenden. Wobei mir im Besondern das Beharren auf dem "das ist so" stark unsympathisch wäre. Bzw. ist es auch recht nett zur Schilderung von Unwahrscheinlichkeiten. Hingegen gehen Indirekte Reden auch ohne Konjunktiv.

Was wäre, wenn sich die EGKS nie durchgesetzt hätte?


----------



## Phash (16. September 2009)

Wahrscheinlich wieder Krieg mit Frankreich um ein bisschen Stahl und Kohle




was wäre, wenn es keine Religionen geben würde?


----------



## x3n0n (16. September 2009)

Dann wäre das hier wohl eine Welt ohne Werte oder Normen.

Was wäre, wenn der Himmel nicht blau wäre?


----------



## AlknicTeos (16. September 2009)

Dann hat sich a) das Lichtsprektum der Sonne und/oder b) die Atmosphäre der Erde sich geändert, mit dem Resultat, dass uns der "Himmel" nicht mehr blau erscheinen mag.

Was wäre, wenn es den "Himmel" tatsächlich geben würde?


----------



## Hinack (16. September 2009)

Dann würde ich was öfter in die Kirche gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was wäre wenn alle Nutzpflanzen 3 mal so schnell wachsen würden und sie immun gegen ungeziefer / schlechtem wetter wären?


----------



## Vicell (16. September 2009)

Würd mich freuen uns es passend ausnutzen

Was wäre, wenn du heute erfahren würdest das morgen deine Freund/Freundin|Mann/Frau stirbt?


----------



## AlknicTeos (17. September 2009)

Dankbar sein, für die Zeit, die man miteinander hatte.

Was wäre, wenn noch binnen der Amtszeit von Obama, die globale Wirtschaft komplett zum Erliegen kommt?


----------



## Minøtaurus (17. September 2009)

Dann hätte sein Wahlspruch "Yes we can" eine ganz interessante Bedeutung.

Was wäre, wenn man gewisse Fähigkeiten, die es in WoW, zum Beispiel Fluggestalt, Verstohlenheit, Blinzeln, etc. auch im RL haben würde.


----------



## Alion (17. September 2009)

Dann gäbe es plötzlich Menschen die sterben, weil sie in Fluggestalt in die Triebwerke von Flugzeugen gesogen werden. Und ja es wird auch dann immer noch Flugzeuge geben. Wer will schon selber über den Atlantik fliegen wenn er in einem Flugzeug sitzen und Filme gucken kann?

Was währe wenn man ganz Deutschland für einen Monat den Strom abdrehen würde?


----------



## AlknicTeos (17. September 2009)

Chaos, Mord & Totschlag. Keine Computer,Fernsehen,Radio, Kühlschränke, Internet, .... grrrrr.

Was wäre, wenn alle Menschen die "(moderne) Kunst" toll finden würden ?


----------



## Minøtaurus (17. September 2009)

Dan gäbe es wohl kaum ein Gebäude mehr, dass nicht eingepackt wär.

Was wäre, wenn es kein Fußball mehr geben würde.


----------



## Phash (17. September 2009)

dann würd ich halt Handball gucken...

was wäre, wenn Wasser kleben würde?


----------



## Minøtaurus (17. September 2009)

Wäre die Evotluton vielleicht anders verlaufen.

Was wäre wenn, es das Mittelalter nie gegeben hätte.


----------



## Phash (17. September 2009)

dann würde es mehr Menschen mit roten Haaren geben ... 




was wäre wenn es keine Gravitation gäbe?


----------



## Minøtaurus (17. September 2009)

Aion oder Second Life in Echt nur ohne Flügel oder so.

Was wäre, wenn es Drachen und andere Fabelwesen wirklich geben würde?


----------



## AlknicTeos (17. September 2009)

würd ich alle diesen tollen Fabelwesen jagen, ausstopfen, und wenn sie alle ausgestorben sind, die Jagdtrophäen teuer verköckern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was wäre, wenn sich Süddeutschland von Norddeutschland abspalten würde und dann zusammen mit Österreich,Schweiz und Lichtenstein einen neuen Staat gründen würden ?


----------



## Minøtaurus (17. September 2009)

Gäbe es ein neues K.u.K. nur ohne KM

Was wäre wenn gewisse Akten bezüglich WK 2 Veröffentlicht werden würden.


----------



## AlknicTeos (17. September 2009)

Dann könnten Historiker und Journalisten darüber berichten.

Was wäre, wenn Flaggen nicht Rechteckig sondern alle Rund wären?


----------



## Phash (17. September 2009)

dann könnte man sie prima auf Toilettendeckel drucken




was wäre, wenn Glas nicht durchsichtig wäre?


----------



## Lethior (17. September 2009)

Dann hätte man ganz schöne Probleme beim Autofahren.

Was wäre wenn Wasser giftig wäre?


----------



## Gauloises24 (17. September 2009)

Dann würde es dem Menschen sicher nichts ausmachen, da er zum Großteil aus Wasser besteht. Ergo ist das was du jetzt als giftig betrachtest in deinem Szenario nichtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was wäre, wenn du im Aufzug eingeschlossen wärst, aber mal ganz dringend ne Stange Lehm aus dem Rücken drücken müsstest?


----------



## Schrottinator (17. September 2009)

Dann wäre man ein Wesen, das aus Lehm bestehen würde, ein Golem oder sowas.

Was wäre, wenn die UdSSR kapitalistisch und der Westen kommunistisch gewesen wären während des kalten Krieges?


----------



## Phash (17. September 2009)

dann wären wir jetzt pleite und korrupt... oh...




was wäre, wenn smileys nie erfunden worden wären?


----------



## Schrottinator (17. September 2009)

Dann hätten Foren keine Trolle und <16 jährigen Member mehr, weil es keine hübschen Bildchen mehr gibt.

Was wäre, wenn echte Schafe durch 15 mal draufknuffen explodieren würden (so wie in WC die 15 Klicks, nur halt RL)


----------



## Phash (17. September 2009)

dann wär schluss mit Sodomie!




Was wäre, wenn Kaba grün wär, wie... Zucchinisaft?


----------



## Schrottinator (17. September 2009)

Dann könnte man sich einen bösen Scherz erlauben indem man Zucchinisaft in den Kaffeautmoanten schüttet, aus dem der Student immer seinen Kaba raus lässt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was wäre, wenn es anstatt Erdäpfel Baumkartoffeln heißen würde?


----------



## Gauloises24 (17. September 2009)

Dann wär es eben so...

Was wäre, wenn RTL eine Doku Soap über dein Leben filmen wollen würde?


----------



## AlknicTeos (18. September 2009)

Hätte ich Sicherlich sehr viel spass bei den Dreharbeiten und so. Allerdings würde es nie ausgestrahlt werden, da der gedrehte Film nicht zur Zielgruppe von RTL passt.

Was wäre, wenn es nur noch "gute" Sendeformate im Fernsehen geben würde.


----------



## Schrottinator (18. September 2009)

Dann würden alle Menschen gleich denken, weil es ja jeder als gut bewerten müsste.

Was wäre, wenn Katzen nicht immer auf den Pfoten landen würden?


----------



## Phash (18. September 2009)

dann würde sich der Beruf des Veterinärorthopäden endlich durchsetzen




Was wär, wenn Vögel nicht zwitschern sondern sau laut bellen würden?


----------



## AlknicTeos (18. September 2009)

Gäbe es viel weniger Vögelliebhaber, sondern vielmehr Vögelhasser und einige würden immer mit einem Jagdgewehr rumlaufen um ggf. Vögel zu erschießen.

Was wäre, wenn Menschen bevor sie gelernt haben zu reden , gelernt hätten zu schreiben ?


----------



## Phash (18. September 2009)

Dann gäbe es weniger Rechtschreibfehler aber mehr Schriftsprachen




Was wäre, wenn Amerika nie entdeckt worden wäre?


----------



## AlknicTeos (18. September 2009)

Dann würd' es ein anderes Land geben, welches jeder hassen könnte und die Indianer würden Amerikaner heißen.

Was wäre, wenn ein deutscher Diktator an der Kunsthochschule in Wien aufgenommen worden wäre?


----------



## Phash (18. September 2009)

das hab ich mir vorhin auch überlegt... ich wollte genau die Frage stellen... bist du mein Kollege ausm Büro?

wer weiss, was dann gewesen wäre... vielleicht hätten wir dann total wirre Bilder eines ausdrucksstarken, deutschen Künstlers zu bestaunen und dafür eine marode Industrie




was wäre, wenn es Magie geben würde?


----------



## Schrottinator (18. September 2009)

Dann würden wir alle Harry Potter toll finden und Herr der Ringe auf dem Discovery Channel anschauen.


----------



## Schrottinator (18. September 2009)

Was wäre, wenn wir anstatt waffenfähiges Plutonium waffenfähiges Aurorum hätten?

Sorry wegen dem Doppelpost, kleiner Parallaxenfehler.


----------



## Phash (19. September 2009)

dann hätten wir Schmuck, der im dunkeln leuchtet

Was wäre, wenn wir Alkohol (inkl Nebenwirkungen) dringend zum Leben brauchen - wie Flüssigkeit oder Essen


----------



## Schrottinator (19. September 2009)

Dann hätte die Evolution die ultimative Leber erschaffen und Millionen von Jugendlichen würden an Flüssigkeitsmangel sterben.


----------



## Phash (19. September 2009)

fail, schrotti ^^ du hast das Spiel kaputt gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






was wäre, wenn das Spiel anders funktionieren würde?


----------



## Schrottinator (19. September 2009)

Verdammt, warum habe ich das was wäre wenn vergessen?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann hätte ich es nicht kaputt gemacht.

Was wäre, wenn ich meine "was wäre, wenn"-Frage nicht vergessen hätte?


----------



## Gauloises24 (19. September 2009)

Dann wären die beiden letzten Posts nie entstanden.

Was wäre, wenn man dich ständig mit irgend einem Star verwechseln würde?


----------



## Schrottinator (19. September 2009)

Dann würde ich bei Geschenken die Hände offen halten.

Was wäre, wenn eine Lavalampe mit echter Lava funktionieren würde?


----------



## Phash (20. September 2009)

dann wärs recht warm im Zimmer




was wäre, wenn die Frauen ihre Brüste am Rücken hätten?


----------



## Schrottinator (20. September 2009)

Sagen wir's mal so: Ein schöner Rücken kann auch entzücken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was wäre, wenn "My beautiful KAtamari" auf einer wahren Begebenhiet basieren würde?


----------



## Artherk (21. September 2009)

dann wäre die ganze welt comicartig und wir würden an nem riesigen klebeball hängen

was wäre wenn der mensch niemals auf der welter erschienen wäre?


----------



## Phash (21. September 2009)

dann würde es wohl kleinere Autobahnen geben (von Mäusen, für Mäuse)




was wäre, wenn Strom nie erfunden worden wäre (bzw. die Nutzbarmachung von Strom unbekannt wäre)


----------



## Artherk (21. September 2009)

dann könnten wir nicht so sinnlose disskussionen wie hier im buffed forum führen

was wäre wenn alle großen denker der geschichte vollpfosten gewesen wären?


----------



## AlknicTeos (21. September 2009)

Dann wären a) die namen großer denker der Menschheitsgeschichte andere oder b) zeigt das Genie und Wahnsinn ziemlich nah beinander liegen. Man stelle sich doch nur den Wahn vor, entgegen der herrschenden Kenntnissen/Politischen System/etc. etwas zu denken oder gar zu sagen, was komplett Stumpfsinnig wär. Die Erde sei rund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder dass ein Dampkessel ein Schiff ohne Segeln antreiben könne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder noch besser, Evolutionstheorie - wir sollten gemeinsame Ahnen mit den anderen Affenarten haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Was wäre, wenn Morgen die Zukunft besser ist ?


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (21. September 2009)

dann freu ich ich das es besser geworden is^^

was wäre wenn der maya-kalender stimmt und 2012 etwas bedeutendes passiert?


----------



## Artherk (22. September 2009)

dann wäre das bedeutende so unbedeutend wie zb das 2000 die computer abstürzenxD

was wäre wenn morgen der dritte weltkrieg ausbrechen würd?


----------



## AlknicTeos (22. September 2009)

Dann würde es die Weltwirschaft noch stärker belasten, lediglich die Rüstungsindustrie würd ein gewisses Wachstum erlangen. Und natürlich Banken, die staatlich garantierte Kriegsanleihen an den Mann bringen werden, die nur dann ausgezahlt werden, wenn der Krieg gewonnen wird.

Was wäre, wenn wir Menschen statt Füßen, Hufen hätten.


----------



## Artherk (22. September 2009)

dann wäre die wellt voller draenei...

was wäre wenn alle menschen nackt wären..


----------



## AlknicTeos (22. September 2009)

hm, korrigier mich bitte, aber bis auf ein bisschen Körperbeharrung, sind wir nackt. 

Was wäre, wenn die Erde keinen Mond hätte?


----------



## Artherk (22. September 2009)

^ich meinte ja auch wenn wir jetz nackt wären.. also ohne kleiderXD oder bist du jetz nackt.. ne das will ich gar net wissenxD

dann gäbe es keine ebbe und keine flut

was wäre wenn es kein arbeitsamt gäbe


----------



## AlknicTeos (22. September 2009)

Ob ich jetzt gerade nackt vorm PC sitze, wäre eine Frage fürs Kennenlernspiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann würden Leute selbst nach Arbeit suchen, was gar keine so blöde Idee wär. Denn es macht nen Unterschied ob ich mich komplett selbst um etwas umsehen muss, oder es mir "zugewiesen" wird. Denk mal wär auch für Firmen interessanter, nicht sooft Leute vorbeigeschickt zu bekommen, die eigentlich keinen Bock drauf. Die Handhabung bzgl. Arbeitslosengeld / Sozialversicherung etc. müsst dann woander geklärt werden.

Was wäre, wenn wir niemals die arabischen Zahlen übernommen hätten?


----------



## Artherk (22. September 2009)

dann würden wir immer noch mit den römischen zahlen rechnen^^

was wäre wenn wow nie entwickelt worden wär


----------



## AlknicTeos (22. September 2009)

dann hätten wir schon längst Diablo 3, Starcraft 2 und Warcraft 4, vlt hätten es dann auch die anderen MMO's etwas leichter. Aber vlt hät ich dann auch nie mit MMO's angefangen bzw. wär Strategiespielen treuer geblieben. Hab Hearts of Iron 3 noch nicht einmal bestellt...

Was wäre, wenn die Zeitablaufgeschwindigkeit nicht global gleich wäre, sondern für jede Person indivudell einstellbar -> dammt muss gleich aufstehen, ach geh wo, einfach Zeitkrümmung ändern, oder menno wielang quaselt der oben am Pult noch -> Zeit schneller einstellen, oder so...


----------



## AlknicTeos (2. Oktober 2009)

hm eigentlich ist es glaub nicht im Sinne des Forenspielens, selbst weiterzumachen....... 

Dann wird dir wohl 10 Tage lang keiner ne Antwort schreiben.

Was wäre, wenn ich ne leichtere Frage gestellt hätte?


----------



## $n4re (2. Oktober 2009)

XD die is gut =D

dann hätt ich noch schneller geantwortet 


Was wäre, wenn es bei jedem zum Frühstück Nutellabrot mit Gewürzgurken, Ketchup und Nüssen gäbe, dazu ein Getränk aus milch, Orangen-Limonade und Tomaten-mark gäbe? XD


----------



## AlknicTeos (5. Oktober 2009)

Dann hätte wohl das British Empire Erfolg gehabt mit der weltweiten Kontrolle.

Was wäre, wenn ich im Lotto den Jackpot knacke ?


----------



## Alion (5. Oktober 2009)

Also wenn du den Lotto Jackpot knackst nehme ich an, wirst du dich tierisch freuen.
Ich würde niemandem etwas sagen, weitermachen wie bisher und mein Leben geniessen und freude daran haben, nie wieder Geldsorgen haben zu müssen.

Was währe wenn sich der Pastafarianismus als einzige Religion auf der Welt etabliert würde.


----------



## AlknicTeos (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich denk mal die Religion könnt sich relativ rasch etablieren. Während sich andere Religionen für ernst nehmen, werden hierbei die Religionen parodiert. Jahwe und Jesus haben einfach ausgedient, sind einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Aber jede Religion wird eines Tages das gleiche Schicksal zukommen. Die Intention des Religionsstifters rückt mit der Zeit ins Abseits und seine Lehren werden irgendwann "missbraucht". Bis irgedwann zukünftige Generationen den Sinn einer/dieser Religion nicht mehr verstehen können. Jedoch sollte sich diese Religion als einzige überbleibende Religion etablieren, wäre die Macht davon ausgehend so groß, sodass die korrumpierung bereits in ein paar Jahrzehnten ähnliche Ausmasse wie die, von den jetzt aktuellen Weltreligionen, annehmen könnte.

Was wäre, wenn jeder Mensch zu seiner Meinung dahintersteht und keiner "käuflich" wär' ?


----------



## Gauloises24 (6. Oktober 2009)

Dann wären viele Situationen fairer, aber auch komplizierter.

Was wäre, wenn du eines morgens aufwachst und dein komplettes Haus bis zum 1. Stock zugeschneit wäre?


----------



## AlknicTeos (7. Oktober 2009)

Hm, wenn mir das Haus gehören sollte, als Besitzer und/oder Eigentümer würde ich, wenn dies zum ersten mal auftritt, wohl schon etwas nervös werden und den Architekten/Baufirma kontaktieren ob da Schäden hinterbleiben können, oder ich mir darüber weniger Sorgen machen sollte. Und dann würd ich nachdem es ja nur bis zum ersten Stock, also nur das Erdgeschoss zugeschneit wäre, irgendwo im ersten Stock, wenn vorhanden und möglich Balkontür zum Ein/Ausgang nutzbar machen oder ein passendes Fenster.

Was wäre, wenn die Leute nicht so auf die Hypes aufspringen würden.


----------



## Gauloises24 (7. Oktober 2009)

Dann gäbe es bald keine mehr, weil jeder seiner Individualität (falls vorhanden) treu bleiben würde.

Was wäre, wenn in den Urlaub fahren würdest (sagen wir mal 800km Autostrecke) und auf halbem Wege bemerken würdest, dass du etwas wichtiges (Frau, Kind, Mann, Gepäck) zu Hause vergessen hättest? Wie würdest du reagieren?


----------



## AlknicTeos (7. Oktober 2009)

Mal ein lautes DOH! und je nach Nutzen/Aufwand  handeln.

btw. es geht ihr um Was wäre, und nicht wie man darauf reagiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was wäre, wenn sämtliche nichtmedizinischen Drogen nicht nur verboten sondern tatsächlich auch nicht verfügbar wären.


----------



## Gauloises24 (7. Oktober 2009)

AlknicTeos schrieb:


> btw. es geht ihr um Was wäre, und nicht wie man darauf reagiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann schau mal wie mein Satz beginnt...Der von dir angesprochene Teil war mehr eine Hilfestellung (Ansatz) zur Beantwortung der Frage, du Schlaumeier Oo

Ich überlasse dem Poster unter mir dein "Was wäre, wenn".


----------



## Tade (8. Oktober 2009)

Dann wären ganz viele Menschen, ganz viel traurig und die Welt ein wenig weniger kreativ und verrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was wäre wenn, Hanf legalisiert werden würde?


----------



## Davatar (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich würd auf keinen Fall mehr Auto fahren. Gibt jetzt schon genug Betrunkene, die Auto fahren, zusätzlich gäbs dann noch jede Menge bekiffte Leute, tolle Sache...

Was wäre wenns von heute auf morgen nur noch grosse Menus zum Frühstück und Frühstück zum Mittagessen geben würde?


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (8. Oktober 2009)

wenn ich das richtig verstehe hat man dan eine mehrgäniges mittagessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich würds nehmen wie es is^^

was würdets du machen wenn die welt erst überfluteet wird und dann durch zu hohe hitze immer mehr vertrocknet?


----------



## Gauloises24 (12. Oktober 2009)

Dann mit Sicherheit das Zeitliche segnen.

Was wäre, wenn hier nur noch gescheite Fragen kommen würden?


----------



## Kerberos44 (13. Oktober 2009)

Dann hätte ich jetzt eine gescheite Antwort. 



Was wäre wenn es keine Vokale mehr geben würde ? (zur Erinnerung Vokale : A, E, I, O, U )


----------



## AlknicTeos (14. Oktober 2009)

Dann hätte der Arzt probleme, wenn er mit dem Stäbchen im Mund/Hals/Rachen bereich nachsehen will. nsnstn msstn wr ns n n n rt dr Sprchn nd dn dzghrgn Rchtschrbngn gwhnn.

Was wäre, wenn das Attentat auf Erzherzog Franz Ferdinand fehlgeschlagen wäre ?


----------



## Miný (14. Oktober 2009)

AlknicTeos schrieb:


> Was wäre, wenn das Attentat auf Erzherzog Franz Ferdinand fehlgeschlagen wäre ?



Dann würde er noch leben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was wäre , wenn Michael Schumacher in der Formel1 noch am fahren wäre ?


----------



## Tade (21. Oktober 2009)

Dann würde er fleißig seine Runden drehen und ja ehm dann ja eh würde er halt fahren, brumm brumm...

Was wäre wenn, es keine Prohibition mehr geben würde?


----------



## Karzaak (21. Oktober 2009)

Dann wären sicher noch mehr Leute so blau wie die singenden Wichtel von Seite eins...


Was wäre wenn ich nicht wüsste wo es überhaupt noch echte Prohebition gibt?


----------



## Tade (22. Oktober 2009)

Dann würde ich dich aufklären, dass Prohibiton nur das Verbot bestimmter Drogen bezeichnet. Alkoholprohibition gibt es heutzutage z.B. noch in allen islamischen Ländern und in verschiedenen Landesteilen Indiens. 

Was wäre wenn du dir etwas von mir wünschen dürftest?


----------



## Karzaak (22. Oktober 2009)

Dann hätte ich gerne ein Kind von dir - oder du erweiterst mein Wissen über Prohibition, so wie dessen Schreibweise....
ääääh danke *zwinker*
Wieder was gelernt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Was wäre wenn die Indianer die Weissen aus Nordamerika vertrieben hätten?


----------



## Davatar (28. Oktober 2009)

Dann hätts früher oder später ne Invasion nach Europa gegeben und wir würden heute Rauchzeichen verwenden, statt Handies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was wäre wenn Autos keine Blinker hätte und man den Arm zum Fenster raus strecken müsste, bevor man abbiegt?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (28. Oktober 2009)

viele gebrochene arme infolge von straßenschilder
und motorrad fahrer die unerwartet von ihren bikes geschlagen werden^^

was wäre wenn wir das feuer nie entdeckt hätten?


----------



## Andoral1990 (30. Oktober 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> viele gebrochene arme infolge von straßenschilder
> und motorrad fahrer die unerwartet von ihren bikes geschlagen werden^^
> 
> was wäre wenn wir das feuer nie entdeckt hätten?





Dann gäbs auch keine Raucher!



Was wäre wenn ab morgen alle ohne Haare aufwachen?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (31. Oktober 2009)

Lustig wärs allemal...nur für friseure nicht


was wäre wenn ich einfach keine neue frage stellen würde?


----------



## Shadowforce2 (1. November 2009)

dann /vote 4 close 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was wäre wenn du legastheniker wärst?


----------



## Davatar (10. November 2009)

Dann wär ich in nem Forum voller Möchtegern-Legastheniker vollkommen willkommen und Teil der Gemeinschaft.

Was wäre wenn dieses Smilie hier --> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <-- hellgrün wäre, statt gelb?


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. November 2009)

dann wär es ein orc smilie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was wäre wenn ich dir sagen würde das der weihnachtsmann nur eine erfindung der regierung der USA ist?


----------



## Davatar (10. November 2009)

Dann würd ich ne Nordpol-Expedition organisieren und nachschauen gehn, was von den USA vertuscht wird und wer tatsächlich am Nordpol lebst, statt dem Weihnachtsmann!

Was wäre wenn ab morgen in allen Kaufhäusern nur noch Männermode in rosa und pink verkauft würde und man auch online nur noch Männerkleider in rosa und pink bestellen könnte?


----------



## Mikroflame (10. November 2009)

Earth of Gay,yay ^^ Dann würd ich meine Nachbarn ausrauben ^^

Was wäre,wenn justaucorps einfacher zu merken wär?


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. November 2009)

verdammte zwischenposter >_<

wat is justaucorps?!
deswegen baum

was wäre wenn du jetzt sterben würdest?!


----------



## Mikroflame (10. November 2009)

Dann könnt ich nicht Antworten,Pech ^^

Was wäre wenn ich 1ct auf der Straße finde?


----------



## Davatar (10. November 2009)

Du würdest Dir einbilden, es sein Dein persönlicher Glücks-Cent und würdest Dein gesamtes Vermögen dafür ausgeben, nen riesigen Geldspeicher dafür zu bauen. Leider wärs kein echter Glücks-Cent und Du würdest komplett verschuldet verarmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber wenn Du mal bei mir in der Nähe wärst, würd ich Dir ne Suppe und ne Tasse Tee ausgeben!

Was wäre wenn Dir über Nacht plötzlich zwei weitere Arme wachsen würden?


----------



## Soladra (11. November 2009)

Man würde mich in Quarantäne stecken

Was wäre wenn ich minen Fisch Sushi nenne?


----------



## Ghorgoroth (11. November 2009)

er wird glauben du willst ihn irwann mal essen und wird versuchen zu flüchten

-

was wäre wenn ich es schaffe ein mittel zu entwickeln dass ameisen auf menschengröße wachsen lässt, und auf meine befehle hören?


----------



## Mikroflame (11. November 2009)

Dann würde ich ,glaube ich, laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was wäre wenn es Dudu heißen würde?


----------



## Ghorgoroth (11. November 2009)

dann müsste man es so akzeptieren, aber es heißt trotzdem druide^^

was wäre wenn deutschland 08 europameister geworden wäre?


----------



## Mikroflame (11. November 2009)

Garnichts von meiner Seite. Ich Interessiere mich nicht wirklich für Fußball.

Was wäre wenn Aion Eyon heißen würde?


----------



## seanbuddha (15. November 2009)

würden es nicht soviele leute spielen^^

was wäre wenn es keine musik mehr auf erden geben würde? O_o


----------



## Nerolon (15. November 2009)

dann wäre ich ganz traurig weil ich kein grindcore mehr hören könnte ,aber auf der anderen seite froh das es kein hiphop mehr gäbe

Was wäre wenn... alle kiddies im  ts die klappe halten würden


----------



## Davatar (16. November 2009)

Das wäre der Anfang einer besseren Welt für uns alle!

Was wäre wenns Coca-Cola regnen würde?


----------



## Bader1 (16. November 2009)

Würd ich an die Regenrinne ein Rohr bauen, welches in mein Zimmer führt.

Was würdest du machen wenn es überall 30 Grad + ist?


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. November 2009)

band t-shirt und kurze hose anziehen
kaltes bier holen
für ein endloses wacken protestieren! (<3 dib comics)


was würdest du machen wenn du herausfinden würdest das mister henki der weihnachtskot in wriklichkeit der weihnachtshase wär?


----------



## Davatar (16. November 2009)

Zum Arzt gehn und nen Drogentest machen.

Was wäre wenn morgen statt der Sonne ein gewaltiger, gelb leuchtender Luftballon aufgehn würde?


----------



## seanbuddha (16. November 2009)

*nadel hol und ballon platzen lass* muahahhaaa jtz werden alle depressiv nie wieder allein ._.

Was wäre wenn es kein Bier mehr gäbe?


----------



## hanfman (16. November 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *nadel hol und ballon platzen lass* muahahhaaa jtz werden alle depressiv nie wieder allein ._.
> 
> Was wäre wenn es kein Bier mehr gäbe?



hätten wir zu viele probleme an die wir denken müssten...

was wäre wenn wenn es WoW nicht gäbe?


----------



## Haramann (16. November 2009)

dann würden jetzt 11,5 millionen spieler wie zombies in der gegend rumirren 

was wäre wenn gott in wirklichkeit in einem swinger club arbeiten würde?


----------



## seanbuddha (17. November 2009)

Dann würden sich alle christen in einen Swingerclub reinquetschen um ihren Herrn zu preisen...(Wer weiss was die da noch alles tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Das bild will ich mal sehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würde passiern wenn es keinerlei Physik mehr gäbe O_o


----------



## Alion (17. November 2009)

Wie meinst du das?
Was währe wenn wir nix von der Physik wüssen oder wenn alle Physikalischen gesetzte aufgehoben währen.

Im ersten Fall würden wir wohl immer noch in der Steinzeit hocken.
Im anderen fall würden wir gar nicht existieren. Nichts würde existieren.

Was währe wenn du fliegen könntest aber immer nur 10min dann musst du wieder Landen bevor du weiter fliegen kannst.


----------



## $n4re (17. November 2009)

So etwas wäre echt nützlich...
Nie wieder zu spät zur Schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was wäre wenn es Pokémon tatslächlich geben würde? cO


----------



## seanbuddha (18. November 2009)

ich würde mich über die ständigen kämofe aufregen wenn man in den Wald geht.

Was wäre wenn es keine Computer gäbe O_o


----------



## shadow24 (18. November 2009)

dann könnten wir deine Frage jetzt nicht lesen


was wäre wenn wir den Hyperraumflug entdecken würden?also von einem Punkt der Galaxis zum anderen ohne Zeitverlust...


----------



## Davatar (18. November 2009)

Der Weltaumtourismus würde boomen und die Menschheit würd auf andere Planeten auswandern. Mich würds freuen, ich mag Abwechslung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was wäre wenn ich mir zum Mittagessen ein Chicken-Pepito holen würd?


----------



## $n4re (18. November 2009)

Dann wäre ich neidisch auf dich...

Was wäre wenn Davatar mir dann ein Biss(ch)en abgeben würde?


----------



## shadow24 (18. November 2009)

wahrscheinlich reicht dir einer nicht und du hättest stattdessen oder zusätzlich noch gern ein Vegi-Pepito
(ich hatte gerade lecker Lahmacun mit Döner)

was wäre wenn man Spiele entwickeln könnte wie bei Raumschiff Voyager, wo man im Holoraum z.B. ne Schlacht als Krieger/Soldat hautnah miterleben könnte?


----------



## Assari (18. November 2009)

Würd ich das nicht wollen =( *Angst vor Pistolen INC*

Was wäre wenn Gott eine Frau wäre?


----------



## shadow24 (18. November 2009)

dann würd ich nich mehr im Stehen pinkeln...

was wäre wenn Gott ein Mann wäre?


----------



## Assari (18. November 2009)

Dann würde sich nichts ändern, alles so sein we jtzt xD

Was wäre wenn auf einer Salami Pizza kiene Salami Schieben wären, sondern Gurken


----------



## Alion (18. November 2009)

Dann würde ich keine Salami Pizza mehr essen.

Was währe wenn Einstein falsch lag?


----------



## $n4re (18. November 2009)

Dann habe ich heute in Physik völligen blödsinn gelernt.

Was wäre wenn...

...das Deutsche Alphabet 5909634 Buchstaben hätten und wir eine dazu passende Tastatur benötigten?


----------



## Soladra (18. November 2009)

Mein pc zimmwe wär voller Tastatur.

Was wäre, wenn ich fliegen könnte?


----------



## Haramann (18. November 2009)

Dann würden die Vögel in Panik im Kreis herumfliegen, in Sorge umgeflogen zu werden.

Was wäre wenn jeder Mensch auf der Welt ein Raumschiff hätte?


----------



## Soladra (18. November 2009)

PEW PEW! SUUUUUIIII! Star wars reloaded!

Was wäre, wenn ich grün wäre?


----------



## Lethior (18. November 2009)

Dann solltest du dich dringend mal durchchecken lassen. Oder du schnappst dir Schwert und Schild und spielst Ork.

Was wäre wenn alle Menschen depressiv wären?


----------



## Arosk (18. November 2009)

Alle Menschen würden von einer Flutwelle von Körperteilen ertränkt.

Was wäre wenn es kein Mehl geben würde?


----------



## Lethior (18. November 2009)

Dann wären wir in unserer Ernährung sehr eingeschränkt.

Was wäre wenn du in der Wüste wohnen würdest?


----------



## Soladra (18. November 2009)

mir wär heiß


was wäre wenn dein lehere dich was fragt und du ihm ins gesicvht kotzten must?


----------



## $n4re (18. November 2009)

Ich hätte ärger bekommen...

Was wäre wenn der Mensch nur insgesamt 8 Finger hätte?


----------



## Soladra (18. November 2009)

die Leertaste wird verlegt

was wäre, wenn ich weiß wo dein bett schläft?


----------



## Lethior (18. November 2009)

Pass auf was du sagst, ich weiß wo dein Haus wohnt.

Was wäre wenn es nurnoch eine Sprache auf der Welt gäbe?


----------



## Soladra (18. November 2009)

es gäb keine fremdsprachen mehr

was wäre, wenn ioch wüsste, ob ich wieder in den drachen kommen soll


----------



## Lethior (18. November 2009)

Dann würde es da mal weitergehen.

Was wäre wenn dein Haus von einer Horde Kühe angegriffen wird?


----------



## Soladra (18. November 2009)

Stichwort rindersteak

was wäre, wenn ic deathwing wäre?


----------



## Alion (19. November 2009)

Dann währe Deathwing Weiblich und du die Brutmutter des Schwarzen Drachenschwarms und nicht Onyxia.
Auf Grund dessen würde Ony depressiv werden.

Was währe wenn Grün eigentlich Rot währe.


----------



## Soladra (19. November 2009)

Ähm.. Ony ist deathwings Tochter...

@ fred  ann wäre mein zimmer blau.

was wäre wenn ich auch so ne geile sign wie mein vorposter haben will?


----------



## Alion (19. November 2009)

Dann müsstest du dem Vorposter mal eine PN schicken woher er das Bild hat. Und er würde dir dann sagen, dass er es von hier hat: http://azazel1944.deviantart.com/gallery/

Was währe wenn, Computer genau so faul währe wie die Menschen die sie bedienen?


----------



## Haramann (20. November 2009)

Dann würden die faulen Menschen zu aktiven Menschen werden und solche Computer entwickeln die sie wieder bedienen.
Was wäre wenn 9/11 nie passiert wäre?


----------



## Arosk (20. November 2009)

Dann wäre Chuck Norris gekommen...

Was wäre wenn es keine Gorillas geben würde?


----------



## Soladra (20. November 2009)

dann gäbs meinen onkel nicht^^

Was wäre, wenn ich wieder 9 Jahre alt wäre?


----------



## Arosk (20. November 2009)

Deine Hosen würden dir nicht mehr passen.

Was wäre wenn es keine Schweine gäbe...?


----------



## Soladra (21. November 2009)

Steak wäre mangelware ( keine Schweine--->kein schnitzel ----> Um Rinder würde man sich schlagen)

Was wäre wenn Tokio Hotel zur guten Metalband werden würde?


----------



## shadow24 (23. November 2009)

dann würde die Sonne im Westen aufgehen...

was wäre wenn Bill Gates nie geboren worden wäre?


----------



## Davatar (23. November 2009)

Dann hätt jemand Anderes Microsoft gegründet.

Was wäre wenn Madame X sich endlich entscheiden könnte, ob sie umziehn will oder nicht?


----------



## Resch (23. November 2009)

Dann würde sie die entscheidung treffen die du nicht willst.

Was wäre wenn ich nach der Schule zum Bund gegangen wäre?


----------



## shadow24 (23. November 2009)

dann würdest du jetzt mit Blasen am Hacken mit einem 15 Kilo-Rucksack im Matsch rumkriechen und sehnsüchtig an deinen warmen PC-Platz zurückdenken...

was wäre wenn es eine Maschine gäbe die aus Müll leckere Mahlzeiten machen könnte?


----------



## Hackseputt (23. November 2009)

dann gäbe es keine Hungersnöte mehr.

Was wäre, wenn es nur WoW und sonst keine PC-Spiele geben würde ?


----------



## Davatar (23. November 2009)

Dann würd ich entweder meine eignen Spiele entwickeln oder einfach mit zocken aufhören.

Was wäre wenn ich Nachrichtensprecher im Fernsehen werden würde?


----------



## Resch (23. November 2009)

Dann würde wohl die Menschheit an verdummung sterben, so sind es nur wir 11 Millionen^^

Was wäre wenn Osama Bin Laden , Osama Bin Einkaufen heißen würde?

edit meint zu langsam.  

@Davatar dann würde keiner mehr Nachrichten schauen^^


----------



## Hackseputt (23. November 2009)

Dan würde er in amerikanischen Propagandafilmen noch mehr verarscht werden XD

Was wäre, wenn alle Männer schwul wären ?


----------



## Lethior (23. November 2009)

Dann würde die Menschheit ziemlich schnell aussterben.

Was wäre wenn Hunde fliegen könnten?


----------



## Hackseputt (23. November 2009)

müssten sie ziemlich große Flügel haben. 

Was wäre, wenn alle Frauen die Sklaven der Männer wären ?


----------



## Lethior (23. November 2009)

Alle wären glücklich?...

Was wäre wenn Hitler nie gelebt hätte?


----------



## Hackseputt (23. November 2009)

würde uns die Welt nicht hassen.

Was wäre, wenn alle Genies dieser Welt Dummdödels gewesen wären ?


----------



## Lethior (23. November 2009)

Dann würde endlich jemand bestätigen das die Erde ein Quadrat ist.

Was wäre wenn Zombies an deiner Tür klopfen würden?


----------



## Hackseputt (23. November 2009)

Dann hätte ich verkackt.

Was wäre, wenn wenn nur du wüsstest, dass morgen die Welt untergeht ?


----------



## Soladra (23. November 2009)

Ich würede eine fette Party mit all meinen Freunden machen und am tag drauf meinem ende tapfer entgegensehen.

Was wäre wenn du orange wärst?


----------



## Davatar (24. November 2009)

Dann würd ich in den Zirkus gehn und wär fortan als "Der orange Mann" bekannt!

Was wäre wenn ich mir heute beim Mittagessen NICHT die Zunge an der Suppe verbrannt hätte?


----------



## Resch (24. November 2009)

Dann hätte es jemand anderes getan^^

Was wäre wenn ich letzte WOche nicht von Donnerstag bis Samstag gefeiert hätte? xD


----------



## Hackseputt (24. November 2009)

dann hättest du die Zeit mit lernen/arbeiten verbracht und wärst jetzt schlau/reich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was wäre, wenn ich ein guter Schüler wären ?


----------



## Rexo (24. November 2009)

_DU wurdest am weltuntergang schuld sein ^^

Was wahre wen Lachmann President von Amerika wahre ?_


----------



## Lethior (24. November 2009)

HipHop würde aussterben, Bier wird Nationalgetränk und jeder der kein Metal hört bekommt die Todesstrafe^^

Was wäre wenn die Presse Promis in Ruhe lassen würde?


----------



## shadow24 (25. November 2009)

der Untergang der Bild-Zeitung

was wäre wenn es keine Uhrzeit gäbe?


----------



## Hackseputt (25. November 2009)

ich müsste mir keine Ausrede einfallen lassen, um zu spät zur schule zu kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was wäre, wenn es keine Schwerkraft gäbe ?


----------



## Lethior (26. November 2009)

Müssten wir unser Leben komplett auf den Kopf stellen (Verstanden, unkontrolliert in der Luft rumfliegen, auf den Kopf stellen haha Wortwitz *hust*)

Was wäre wenn es keine Musik mehr gäbe?


----------



## ipercoop (26. November 2009)

Dann würde er auf einem Wäscheseil in seinem Garten angekrabbelt kommen und auf dem Batman Theme Spidermansong singen.


Was wäre wenn es überall auf der Welt ununterbrochen Salzstangen regnen würde?


----------



## shadow24 (27. November 2009)

dann würden wir entweder an den Salzstangenbergen ersticken,oder daran das alle Pflanzen der Welt absterben würden aufgrund des Salzes auf den Salzstangen das ständig in den Erdboden eindringen würde

was wäre wenn man aus Wasser plötzlich Öl machen könnte?


----------



## Tade (27. November 2009)

Hmm je nach Ölsorte würden sich die Bauern freuen, weil die Menschen mehr Salat essen, oder, die USA würde die Weltherrschaft verlieren und alle Länder gleichzeitig den roten bösen Knopf drücken...

Was wäre wenn, ich gleich vor deiner Tür stehen würde?


----------



## Mandolid (29. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Wärst du eine hübsche Frau, dürftest du meine Wohnung in sexy Dienstkleidung putzen
> 
> 
> Was wäre wenn es plötzlich kein WoW mehr gäbe?




Das Leben tausender dicker Amerikaner hätte keinen Sinn mehr.



Was wäre, wenn Adam nie den Apfel gegessen hätte?


----------



## Hackseputt (29. November 2009)

hat er nicht.... in der Bibel steht nix von einem Apfelbaum.... sry aber mein Vater ist Relilehrer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber nun gut: wir würden alle im Paradies leben. bis auf die Frauen. Die würden vor dem Tor schlafen, aber wenn sich ein Mann erbahrmt und sie ins Paradies holt, muss sie von da an seine Sklavin sein und alles tun was er sagt. Sie wäre übrigens nicht auf eine Sklavin limitiert sondern auf 73 (hahah Moslems wir haben eine mehr XD) und da sie ja alle reinerbig von Eva abstammen sind sie wunderhübsch.

was wäre, wenn Feministinnen die Weltherrschaft an sich reißen würden ?


----------



## Davatar (30. November 2009)

Dann würden alle Männer zu Babyproduktionsmaschinen reduziert werden. Das klingt ja zuerst ganz nett, aber wir müssten die Kleinen auch selber hüten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was wäre wenn Du jetzt nicht wüsstest, welche "Was wäre wenn"-Frage ich Dir grad stelle?


----------



## Resch (30. November 2009)

Dann würde ich einfach einen leeren Thread posten^^

Was wäre wenn ein Virus durchs internet geistert , welcher die Hardware verbrotzelt und von keinem Antivirenprog erfasst wird.


----------



## Klatschmohn92 (1. Dezember 2009)

Würden 90% der Menscheit grillen gehen.



Was wäre wenn alle Menschen sich jeden Tag "Frauentausch" angucken müssten?


----------



## mookuh (1. Dezember 2009)

Dann hätte RTL II ne gute Einschaltquote :/


was wäre wen die Welt 2012 wirklich untergehen würde?


----------



## Resch (1. Dezember 2009)

Dan würde ich mir jetzt schon mal ein Grundstück in Afrika sichern, welches ja nicht überschwemmt wird^^


Was wäre wenn übermäßiger Alkoholkonsum Gesund wäre? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lethior (1. Dezember 2009)

Hab keine Zeit zu sterben...muss Computer spielen.

Was wäre wenn es keine weiterführenden Schulen mehr gäbe?


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

FREIHEIT,ICH KOMME!

Was wäre ohne I-net? (lethior, halt bloß die klappe!)


----------



## Lethior (1. Dezember 2009)

Na gut, aber nur weil du es bist^^


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

danke


----------



## mookuh (1. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Was wäre ohne I-net? (lethior, halt bloß die klappe!)



Es gäbe kein BAZN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (1. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Ja go, deine Frage?



ähm oh vergessen -.-



was wäre wenn wir alles bier aus dem Bierkasten klauen würden?


----------



## Resch (2. Dezember 2009)

Dann wäre der Bierkasten nur noch ein leerer Bierkasten.

Was wäre wenn ich mit Miley Cyrus zusammen wäre....(laut google ist sie 17 ich bin 20 passt also ganz gut....man wär das geil^^ sie sieht gut aus und hat soviel Geld das man da eine Villa draus bauen könnt xD)


----------



## Davatar (2. Dezember 2009)

Naja die ist jetzt nicht so nach meinem Geschmack...egal!

Dann wärst Du überaus glücklich, aber da sie berühmt ist und ihr der Ruhm zu Kopf steigen würde, würd sie Dich nach nem Monat wieder verlassen und Du wärst absolut unglücklich und traurig.

Was wäre wenn T-Shirts aus Bärenfell gemacht würden, statt aus Baumwolle?


----------



## Resch (2. Dezember 2009)

Dann würde es wohl statt Baumwollplantagen Bärenplantagen geben^^ Naja und die Peta leute müsstn sich langsam Gedanken machen was sie noch anziehen können xD


Was wäre wenn Merkel morgen zurück treten würde?


----------



## Tade (2. Dezember 2009)

Dann würde ich ne Party schmeißen und der Rest von Deutschland ein neues Regierungsoberhaupt wählen. Ahoi!!!

Was wäre wenn, jeder Tag wie der erste des Sommers wäre?


----------



## Resch (2. Dezember 2009)

Dann wäre jeder Tag (falls es am ersten Tag des Sommers neblich und regnerisch ist) besch...eiden, oder wunderschön (wenn der erste Tag angenehm warm und sonnig war).

Was wäre wenn die USA durch ein Erdbeben größtenteils zerstört würde?


----------



## Tade (2. Dezember 2009)

Dann hätten die Mayas Recht..ehm und Roland Emmerich und Aiman Abdhalla...FUCK...die Welt geht unter! :/

Was wäre wenn, die Sonne für 60 Sekunden ausfallen würde?


----------



## Davatar (2. Dezember 2009)

Saukalt!

Was wäre wenns statt Schnee Donuts regnen würd?


----------



## mookuh (2. Dezember 2009)

Dann müsst ich keine mehr kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was wäre wenn es keine Religionen gäbe


----------



## Davatar (2. Dezember 2009)

Es gäbe wesentlich mehr Selbstmörder.

Was wäre wenn Dich (der gleich antwortet) jemand mit nem Säbel aufspiessen würd?


----------



## Soladra (2. Dezember 2009)

ich würde sterben?

Was wäre wenn v micht wiederbeleben könnte?


----------



## Lethior (2. Dezember 2009)

Dann würde ich Kamerateams anrufen, die Presse rufen und das ganze vermarkten.

Was wäre wenn es nurnoch zwei Menschen auf der Welt gäbe?


----------



## Soladra (2. Dezember 2009)

just you and me, baby^^ Aber nur wenn ich es und ein gewisser junger mann ist

Was wäre wenn blumen nicht verwelcken würden?


----------



## Lethior (2. Dezember 2009)

Dann hätten Allergiker ganz schön große Probleme.

Was wäre wenn Eiswagen fliegen würden und Bäume Augen hätten?


----------



## Nawato (2. Dezember 2009)

Dann wär ich Gott.

Was wäre wenn die Pitza sich ritzen würde?


----------



## Soladra (2. Dezember 2009)

Es wäre schnittlauch drauf, man würde wein dazu trinken und sie wäre schneider.

Was wäre es, wenn es keine emos mehr gäbe?


----------



## Lethior (2. Dezember 2009)

Wäre es mir egal.

Was wäre wenn du einen Tag ins Jenseits gehen und dich dort umsehen könntest?


----------



## Nawato (2. Dezember 2009)

Dann würde ich sagen SHIT die Christen hatte recht.

Was wäre wenn Lachmann Gott wäre?


----------



## worldofhordcraft (2. Dezember 2009)

Dann würde er für mich nicht existieren, da ich nicht an Gott glaube.

Was wäre wenn es YouTube nicht geben würde?


----------



## Lethior (2. Dezember 2009)

Dann müssten alle auf myvideo.

Was wäre wenn Caesar noch leben würde?


----------



## Soladra (3. Dezember 2009)

ich würde ihr erstechen und geschihte shreiben

Was wäre wenn die ganze welt ein Witz wäre, denn  man erzählen muss?


----------



## shadow24 (3. Dezember 2009)

dann würden die Menschen sich totlachen....wortwörtlich...

was wäre wenn dieses Jahr Weihnachten ausfallen würde?


----------



## mookuh (3. Dezember 2009)

Dann würd ich es nächstes Jahr irgendwann im Januar nachfeiern^^

Was wäre wenn die USA den Iran angreifen würden?


----------



## Hackseputt (3. Dezember 2009)

würde keiner glauben, dass die für weltfrieden kämpfen

was wäre, wenn der nächste nicht antworten würde ?


----------



## Nawato (5. Dezember 2009)

Dann wäre Buffed gestorben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was wäre, wenn man einen Tisch heiraten würde?


----------



## Lekraan (5. Dezember 2009)

Dann ... dann ... O.o ... dann wäre man der erste Mensch, der nen Tisch heiraten würde xDD


Was wäre wenn, ich ein Admin wäre? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xxhajoxx (5. Dezember 2009)

dann wäre Buffed verloren. ^^

Was wäre wenn es Microsoft nicht geben würde?


----------



## Gauloises24 (5. Dezember 2009)

Das wäre dann wohl ab diesem Tag ein Feiertag für Bestattungsunternehmen ^^

Was wäre, wenn alle Waren in Deutschland am 23. Dezember 2009 preislich um 90% reduziert wären?


----------



## Gauloises24 (5. Dezember 2009)

Dann würde es trotzdem immer noch das selbe sinnlose Gelaber über HipHop vs Metal geben, da sich wie du geschrieben hast, das eigene Wesen nicht mitverändert.

Was wäre, wenn du Weihnachten alleine wärst?


----------



## chriss95 (5. Dezember 2009)

wären mehr geschenke für mich da

was wäre wenn gnome zur horde wechseln


----------



## chriss95 (6. Dezember 2009)

dann würde  jeder metal hören

was wäre wenn man sich essen in ar*ch steckt und kacke ausem mundraus kommt


----------



## Laz0rgun (6. Dezember 2009)

chriss95 schrieb:


> was wäre wenn man sich essen in ar*ch steckt und kacke ausem mundraus kommt



Dann würden wir nur noch Babynahrung essen weil der Popo keine Zähne hat o.O


Wie würde die Welt aussehen wenn es keine Computer gäbe?


----------



## Lekraan (6. Dezember 2009)

So wie voher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Computer sind in den meisten Fällen zuhause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was wäre wenn, ZAM mein RL Kumpel wäre?


----------



## chriss95 (6. Dezember 2009)

dan wärst du sein kumpel

was wäre wenn adam und eva niemals darauf gekommen wären das der schipi in die mumu gehört?


----------



## Raaandy (7. Dezember 2009)

chriss95 schrieb:


> was wäre wenn adam und eva niemals darauf gekommen wären das der schipi in die mumu gehört?



würde keinen unterschied machen, weil ich an diesen mist nicht glaube^^


was wäre wenn die kirchen mal ein bischen mit der zeit gehen würden?


----------



## chriss95 (7. Dezember 2009)

dann hätte der pappst coolere klamotten an
was wäre wenn FFA


----------



## Davatar (8. Dezember 2009)

na toll...ein FFA in diesem Thread...wie einfallsreich...

Was wäre wenn Katzen Flügel hätten und fliegen könnten?


----------



## Caps-lock (10. Dezember 2009)

Dann wärst du ein Optimist mit einem klebrigen und nassen Schreibtisch, denn immerhin war die Flasche halbvoll.

Was wäre wenn man die GEZ endlich abschaffen würde ?


----------



## Nawato (10. Dezember 2009)

Dann wären alle fröhlich und besoffen.

Was wäre wenn Kreise, Ecken hätten?


----------



## Routa (10. Dezember 2009)

Dan hätte der kreis ganz viele kleine ecken

was wäre wenn jingsaw neben dir ist??


----------



## Routa (10. Dezember 2009)

Dan hätte der kreis ganz viele kleine ecken

was wäre wenn jingsaw neben dir ist??


----------



## Routa (10. Dezember 2009)

sry doppel post


----------



## Tade (19. Dezember 2009)

Dann würde ich seine Puppe vom Dreirad stoßen und damit so schnell wie möglich abdüsen^^

Was wäre wenn, wir so gut riechen könnten wie Hunde???


----------



## Fastfax (19. Dezember 2009)

Tade schrieb:


> Dann würde ich seine Puppe vom Dreirad stoßen und damit so schnell wie möglich abdüsen^^
> 
> Was wäre wenn, wir so gut riechen könnten wie Hunde???



dann würden wir uns nicht am klo riechen wollen

was wäre wenn es keine Pc´s geben würde?


----------



## Fuuton (19. Dezember 2009)

Fastfax schrieb:


> dann würden wir uns nicht am klo riechen wollen
> 
> was wäre wenn es keine Pc´s geben würde?



Hätten manche von uns ziemlich langeweile 

Was wäre wenn es keine Musik geben würde?


----------



## Tade (20. Dezember 2009)

Dann wäre folgendes Lied Programm...zumindest bei mir...



Was wäre wenn, ich gleich vor deiner Tür stehen würde?


----------



## Fastfax (20. Dezember 2009)

dann könntest du nicht mehr im forum sein

was wäre wenn mir jetzt nix einfallen würde?


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (22. Dezember 2009)

Fastfax schrieb:


> dann könntest du nicht mehr im forum sein
> 
> was wäre wenn mir jetzt nix einfallen würde?



dann könntest du nichts mehr posten... xD

was wäre wenn du dir grade was auf youtube anschaust und jemand bei dir anruft und in gruseliger stimme sagt: "noch 7 tage..."


----------



## Huntermoon (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich würd nur "O, Rly?!" antworten und auflegen!

Was wäre wenn es ein "sauberes" Internet Geben würde?


----------



## Petersburg (23. Dezember 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Ich würd nur "O, Rly?!" antworten und auflegen!
> 
> Was wäre wenn es ein "sauberes" Internet Geben würde?



Dann könnte man auf jeden im Buffed Forum geschriebenen Link klicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was wäre wenn ein Sack Reis in China umfällt


----------



## Davatar (24. Dezember 2009)

Ist bereits geschehen: September 2009...
*UND ICH WAR DABEI!!!*

Was wäre wenn mein Chef sagen würde: "Hey, ist ja fast Weihnachten, ich schenk Euch den Rest des Tages, geht nach Hause feiern." und ich daher nicht bis 18 Uhr arbeiten müsste?


----------



## Petersburg (24. Dezember 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ist bereits geschehen: September 2009... *UND ICH WAR DABEI!!!*  Was wäre wenn mein Chef sagen würde: "Hey, ist ja fast Weihnachten, ich schenk Euch den Rest des Tages, geht nach Hause feiern." und ich daher nicht bis 18 Uhr arbeiten müsste?


 dann wärst du früher zuhause.                          was wäre wenn china einfach so umkippen würde?


----------



## D'eater (4. Januar 2010)

Dann wären die Zeitungen voller umgefallener Reissäcke. (Also alles wie immer)

...Du in der Zeit reisen könntest?


----------



## rovdyr (4. Januar 2010)

Dann wäre ich 17 Minuten zurückgereist und hätte vor dir gepostet.

...du gerade auf der Autobahn stehst?


----------



## Resch (7. Januar 2010)

rovdyr schrieb:


> Dann wäre ich 17 Minuten zurückgereist und hätte vor dir gepostet.
> 
> ...du gerade auf der Autobahn stehst?




aufpassen dass ich nicht überfahren werd und versuchen lebend runter zu kommen.

...du plötzlich allein in deiner Stadt wärst?


----------



## Resch (8. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Dann wäre meine Toilette kaputt.
> 
> Was wäre wenn du erfährst das du nur noch 2 Tage zu leben hast?



Dann würde ich alles tun wozu ich jemals Lust hatte abermich nie getraut habe, nachdemich einen Abschiedsbrief geschrieben hätte.


----------



## Winipek (8. Januar 2010)

Resch schrieb:


> Dann würde ich alles tun wozu ich jemals Lust hatte abermich nie getraut habe, nachdemich einen Abschiedsbrief geschrieben hätte.



Da fehlt was ...


----------



## Resch (8. Januar 2010)

Winipek schrieb:


> Da fehlt was ...




Oh man das ich auch immer so vergesslich bin -.-

Was würdest du tun, wenn du wüsstest das eine riesen Verschwören im Gange ist aber niemand dir glaubt?


----------



## Winipek (8. Januar 2010)

> Was würdest du tun, wenn du wüsstest das eine riesen Verschwören im Gange ist aber niemand dir glaubt?



Endlich mal meine Pillen regelmässig nehmen...

Was wäre wenn Dich heute deine 1. Liebe anrufen würde und dich um ein Date bittet, weil sie nie aufgehört dich zu lieben?


----------



## Hackseputt (8. Januar 2010)

ich würd alles sthehn und liegen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was wäre, wenn WoW die richtige Welt ist, und unsere eine SPielewelt ?


----------



## Resch (8. Januar 2010)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> ich würd alles sthehn und liegen lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Würde ich mich fragen warum die Horde Menschen spielt :-P


Was wäre wenn es den 2. Weltkrieg nie gegeben hätte?


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

Hitler wäre trotzdem ne Sau


Was wäre,w enn ale zu Nazis werden würden außer dir?


----------



## Winipek (8. Januar 2010)

> Was wäre, wenn die Menschheit in einer Woche sterben würde?


eut 

Dann bräucht ich mir keine Gedanken mehr zur Steuererklärung machen ...

Was wäre, wenn Du heute ein Portemanei finden würest, in dem 1000,- € stecken?


----------



## Hackseputt (8. Januar 2010)

ich glaub ich würds im Fundbüro abgeben, ohnen was rauszunehmen... gibt ja n bissle Finderlohn UND ein gutes Gewissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was wäre, wenn du deinen Monatslohn fälschlicherweise nicht in Euro sondern in Dollar überwiesen bekommst ?


----------



## Soldus (8. Januar 2010)

Dann würde ich meinem Chefchen bescheid sagen.

Was wäre wenn es keine Krankheiten gäbe?


----------



## dragon1 (8. Januar 2010)

Soldus schrieb:


> Dann würde ich meinem Chefchen bescheid sagen.
> 
> Was wäre wenn es keine Krankheiten gäbe?


eine riesige ueberpopulation->
Weltuntergang.


Was waere wenn man herausfinden wuerde, das Burger aus Soylent Green bestehen"?


----------



## Soldus (8. Januar 2010)

Nix, man würde es vertuschen.

Was wäre wenn man immer noch in Kutschen reisen würde?


----------



## Hackseputt (8. Januar 2010)

gäbe es Kutschen von Audi, Mercedes, BMW,....

Was wäre, wenn dich Paris Hilton nach einm Date fragen würde ?


----------



## Traklar (9. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Was wäre wenn du 3 Augen und ne Glatze hättest?xD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Tenshinhan aus Dragonball wer es nicht weiß.


Was wäre, wenn vor deiner Tür auf einmal lauter kleine Paladine wären und dich bitten, sie durch die Instanz "Kindergarten" zu ziehen?


----------



## Soladra (9. Januar 2010)

ICh würd mich freueen, dass sie dann nicht mehr mit mir shoppen gehen will und endlich mal das Telefon frei wäre 


Was wäre wenn das wetter bei dir CAPSLOCk wäre?


----------



## Hackseputt (9. Januar 2010)

solange es nicht heiß ist, is doch mir wayne xD hab auch mit klirrender Kälte weing Probleme

Was wäre, wenn du vom FBI entführt würdest ?


----------



## Hackseputt (9. Januar 2010)

würd ich dich reinlassen, wenn du ein schönes Mädchen bist, oder einen Kasten mitbringst xD

Was wäre, wenn du dich nur noch von Schokolade ernähren kannst ?


----------



## Tade (11. Januar 2010)

Würd ich Endorphine ausschütten bis ich kotzen muss.

Was wäre wenn, du einen Tag im Schlaraffenland leben könntest?


----------



## Resch (11. Januar 2010)

Tade schrieb:


> ...
> Was wäre wenn, du einen Tag im Schlaraffenland leben könntest?



Dann müsste ich wohl die 5Tage danach fasten, damit ich das wieder runterbekomm was ich an diesen einen Tag alles in mich reinstopfen würde^^



Was wäre wenn es so weiter schneit wie bisher und du Morgen vor 1,8m Neuschnee stehen würdest?


----------



## Winipek (11. Januar 2010)

JUHUHHUUU^^ Endlich , endlich ...ich würde meinen Freu-freu-jubeltanz machen.

Was wäre, wenn dein Chef sagt du musst dennoch in die Firma kommen?


----------



## Resch (11. Januar 2010)

Winipek schrieb:


> ...
> Was wäre, wenn dein Chef sagt du musst dennoch in die Firma kommen?



Würde ich ihn versuchen zu überreden, dass der Arbeitsweg zur Arbeitszeit zählt und mir 8 Stunden lang einen Tunnel Richtung arbeit graben^^

Was wäre wenn die Weltwirtschaft dieses Jahr zusammenbrechen würde?


----------



## Hackseputt (11. Januar 2010)

dann bau ich mir ein eigenes Imperium


Was wäre, wenn deine Zunge 50 cm lang wäre ?


----------



## Resch (12. Januar 2010)

Dann würd ich ganz schön Blöd aussehen^^


Was würdest du tun wenn du unverwundbar wärst?


----------



## slurm (12. Januar 2010)

mich anzünden und zeugen jehovas erschecken

was wäre wenn du morgens aufwachst und der letzte mensch auf der welt wärst


----------



## Resch (12. Januar 2010)

Da würde ich wild onanierend durch meine Stadt rennen^^ 

....nene ich denke mal dass ich mir erst mal nen tolles Haus, auto, genügend essen etc besorgen würde und mein einsames Leben so toll wie möglich gestalten bis ich irgendwann durchdrehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Was würdest du tun wenn du auf einmal ein armes Kind aus der dritten Welt wärst, du dich aber noch an dein altes Leben erinnern kannst?


----------



## Winipek (12. Januar 2010)

*heul*
Versuchen mit der neuen Situation "irgendwie" klar zu kommen und versuchen da dann rauszukommen, ich sollte doch ein paar Möglichkeiten haben ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was wäre, wenn Du deine Traumfrau/deinen Traummann an der Raststätte auf einer Autobahn sehen würdest (dich unsterblich verliebst..) und das einzige was du schaffst, ist Dir das Kennzeichen zu notieren..


----------



## slurm (12. Januar 2010)

Resch schrieb:


> Was würdest du tun wenn du auf einmal ein armes Kind aus der dritten Welt wärst, du dich aber noch an dein altes Leben erinnern kannst?


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei meiner Versicherung anrufen und mir die Adresse geben lassen

Was würdest du tun, wenn dir plötzlich am ganzen Körper Haare wachsen würden, 1cm/Tag.


----------



## Hackseputt (12. Januar 2010)

Affe im Zoo spielen und von den Kindern Bananen und Erdnüsse schnorren xD

Was würdest du tun, wenn du an deinem Schreibtischstuhl festgewachsen wärst ?


----------



## Resch (13. Januar 2010)

Dann könnt ich wohl nie wieder aufstehen und müsste dauerhaft PC spielen.


Was wäre, wenn dir deine Haare ab Heute ausfallen würden?


----------



## Winipek (13. Januar 2010)

> Was würdest du tun, wenn dir deine Haare ab Heute ausfalen würden?



Alle? Alle auf einmal? Mich bei einigen freuen^^ und mir ne dickere Mütze besorgen.

Was wäre, wenn du heute erfährst, dass du Vater/ Mutter wirst?


----------



## Hackseputt (13. Januar 2010)

mich wundern, da ich nie bewusst an einem Zeugungsakt dabei war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hackseputt (13. Januar 2010)

Was wäre, wenn dein WoW Account gesperrt würde (dauerhaft) ?

Edith: Mist doppelposting... hab deshalb mal die Antwort in den 1. und die Frage in den 2. Post edithiert


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. Januar 2010)

würde mich nicht jucken

was wäre wenn du über nacht taub wirst ?


----------



## Hackseputt (13. Januar 2010)

müsste ich das gesülze der Lehrer nicht mehr ertragen xD

Was wäre, wenn du über nacht zur Frau bzw. zum Mann wirst ?


----------



## slurm (14. Januar 2010)

dick n dildo reinshoven

was wäre wenn dir brüste wachsen


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Januar 2010)

sind die nicht schon da? ne spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mir sie wieder wegoperiern lassn da das als kerl bestimmt dumm aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




was wäre wenn du eric cartman wärst?


----------



## Dabow (18. Januar 2010)

- dann würd ich über eine Diät nachdenken und meinen Wortschatz ändern

Was wäre... wenn es dieses Forum nicht geben würde O_o


----------



## Resch (18. Januar 2010)

Dabow schrieb:


> - dann würd ich über eine Diät nachdenken und meinen Wortschatz ändern
> 
> Was wäre... wenn es dieses Forum nicht geben würde O_o



Müsst ich mir ein anderes suchen.


Was wäre wenn es nie weider kälter als 20° in Dt. würde?


----------



## Winipek (18. Januar 2010)

> Was wäre wenn es nie weider kälter als 20° in Dt. würde?


Dann müssten sich die Skigebiete eine andere Einnahmequelle suchen.

Was wäre, wenn Du wegen deinem Beruf nach Australien umsiedeln müsstest?


----------



## Resch (18. Januar 2010)

Winipek schrieb:


> Dann müssten sich die Skigebiete eine andere Einnahmequelle suchen.
> 
> Was wäre, wenn Du wegen deinem Beruf nach Australien umsiedeln müsstest?



Wenn der Job es wert ist, mir total viel Spaß macht und ich dabei noch so gut verdiene, dass ich wenn ich wöllte 1-2mal im Monat nach Dt. fliegen könnte würd ich sagen: "Auf nach Australien"^^


Was wär, wenn du nie wieder Schlaf bräuchtest?


----------



## Winipek (18. Januar 2010)

> Was wär, wenn du nie wieder Schlaf bräuchtest?



Hätte ich ziemlich viel Freizeit und würde dennoch super viel Arbeit schaffen...( quasie Money and Time^^)

Was wäre, wenn Du jetzt feststellst, dass Du eine super Singstimme hast?


----------



## _serbia_boy_ (19. Januar 2010)

Winipek schrieb:


> Hätte ich ziemlich viel Freizeit und würde dennoch super viel Arbeit schaffen...( quasie Money and Time^^)
> 
> Was wäre, wenn Du jetzt feststellst, dass Du eine super Singstimme hast?



dann würde ich mich sofort bei DSDS, Musikstar, American idol usw anmelden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was wäre, wenn die Welt jetzt wirklich am 24.12.2012 untergeht was machste?


----------



## Resch (19. Januar 2010)

_serbia_boy_ schrieb:


> ...
> was wäre, wenn die Welt jetzt wirklich am 24.12.2012 untergeht was machste?



Hatten wir zwar schon aber ich würde meine letzten 2 Jahre genießen und versuchen das Beste draus zu machen.


Was wäre, wenn du Geister sehen könntest?


----------



## Winipek (19. Januar 2010)

> Was wäre, wenn du Geister sehen könntest?



Boah ...das fände ich total gruselig und würde vermutlich an meinem Drogenkonsum/Tablettensucht sterben..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Was wäre, wenn Du keine Kleidung mehr verträgst (Allergie)? Nackt herumlaufen oder doch lieber Arbeitsplatz zu Hause?


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Januar 2010)

Der arbeitsplatz zu hause natürlich :> 

was wäre wenn du eine Waschmaschiene hättest die nicht immer einen socken verschwindenlässt?


----------



## Resch (19. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Der arbeitsplatz zu hause natürlich :>
> 
> was wäre wenn du eine Waschmaschiene hättest die nicht immer einen socken verschwindenlässt?



Würd ichs meiner mom nicht verraten, sonst müsst ich meine Wäsche selber waschen. Solang ich keinen Platz dafür habe hab ich noch ein notwendiges Übel weniger^^


Was wäre, wenn man sich Wissen via Chips ins Hirn planzen könnte?


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Januar 2010)

würd ich das sofort machen lassen, meinen job kündigen, gymnasium nachholen, studieren gehn und schlussendlich Psychologe werden (Traumberuf!)
*träum*

Was wäre wenn du heute deinen Job verlieren würdest?


----------



## Resch (19. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> würd ich das sofort machen lassen, meinen job kündigen, gymnasium nachholen, studieren gehn und schlussendlich Psychologe werden (Traumberuf!)
> *träum*
> 
> Was wäre wenn du heute deinen Job verlieren würdest?




Warum würdest du dann studieren? Kannst dir ja sämtliches Wissen implantieren^^

BTT: Ich würde wohl meinen Grundwehrdienst ableisten und mir eine neue Ausbildung suchen.


Was würdest du tun, wenn dein bester Freund dich töten will?


----------



## Senkarios (19. Januar 2010)

Ziemlich strange die Frage -> Ihm aus dem weg gehen

Was wäre wenn...das Rad nie erfunden wäre ?


----------



## Resch (20. Januar 2010)

Wäre die Fortbewegung mit einem Quadrat eine ziemlich holprige angelegenheit^^



Was wäre, wenn Aliens unter uns leben würden?


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Januar 2010)

dann würden sämtliche rassisten auf der welt n kollaps kriegen >.<

was wäre wenn heut schon zeugnissvergabe wäre


----------



## Senkarios (20. Januar 2010)

Wäre mir das egal, da meine Schulzeit über ein jahrzehnt zurückliegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was wäre wenn alle Menschen immer am Bauch einschlafen würden ?

(Is mir gestern eingefallen als ich - ihr ahnt es sicher - am bauch eingeschlafen bin *gg*)


----------



## Winipek (20. Januar 2010)

> Was wäre wenn alle Menschen immer am Bauch einschlafen würden ?



Am oder auf?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hmm...bei "am" würden wahrscheinlich alle Menschen sich ständig am Bauch kratzen, damit das Kribbeln aufhört.

Was wäre, wenn alle die Hälfte der Menscheit schwerhörig wäre?


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Januar 2010)

würde der Lärmpegel drastisch ansteigen Oo

was wäre wenn alle meere so wie das tote Meer wären

sprich der salzgehalt ist so hoch das wir nicht untergehen könnten


----------



## Senkarios (22. Januar 2010)

Würde die Schiffahrt deutlich billiger sein 

Was wäre wenn man sämtliche Flaschen nach Rechts aufdrehen müsste ?


----------



## freezex (22. Januar 2010)

Dan würde ich nur noch aus dosen trinken.

Was wäre wen ab morgen china stäbchen das einzig erlaubte besteck wäre?


----------



## DasX2007 (16. Februar 2010)

Dann würde ich eine Straftat begehen...

Was wäre wenn du nur schwarz/weiss sehen könntest?


----------



## Neyru (26. Februar 2010)

Dann hätte ich keine mühe mehr mit Schwarz-Weiss Filmen

Was wäre wenn ich morgen die Weltherrschaft an mich reissen würde?


----------



## Matress (5. März 2010)

Neyru schrieb:


> Was wäre wenn ich morgen die Weltherrschaft an mich reissen würde?



Dann würde ich dich umbringen lassen und die Weltherrschaft selbst an mich reissen.

Was wäre wenn die Simpsons wirklich existieren würden?


----------



## NexxLoL (8. März 2010)

Dann wäre Homer gerade in diesem Augenblick bei Moe.....

Was wäre wenn Gicht so ansteckend wäre wie eine Erkältung?


----------



## Erha (8. März 2010)

Dann wuerde es hoffentlch ein genauso gutes heilmittel geben.

Was waere wenn, wir den 2.ten Weltkrieg gewonnen haetten ?


----------



## Resch (9. März 2010)

Würden Nazis welche auf Dinosauriern reiten die Welt beherschen und die Menschheit unterdrücken.


Was wäre wenn es nie Drogen auf der Welt gegeben hätt?


----------



## seanbuddha (12. März 2010)

Dann würde ich heulen weil es dann auch keinen Alk und Zigaretten geben würde...NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOIN

Was wäre wenn ein Brot 300 Millionen Euro kosten würde?


----------



## villain (12. März 2010)

würde ich nur noch brötchen essen - die kosten bloß ein paar cent ;-P

was wäre, wenn du für einen tag gott sein könntest?


----------



## Resch (12. März 2010)

Würde ich wohl "Bruce Allmighty" nachspielen^^

Was wäre, wenn du in jede Fernsehserie springen könntest?


----------



## Krudi (13. März 2010)

Ich würd in One Piece *springen* ^^

Was wäre wenn alle Männer/Frauen (also das worauf du nicht stehst) von deiner Arbeit/Schule/etc auf dich stehen würden?


----------



## Resch (15. März 2010)

Würde ich mir irgendwie doof vorkommen^^

Was wäre, wenn es nie wieder neue Musik geben würde?


----------



## Asayur (15. März 2010)

Dann wäre irgendwie alles öde...


Was wäre wenn, nur noch Talkshows verfilmt und auch alle Serien gestrichen würden?


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (18. März 2010)

Dann würde ich mich freuen, dass ich meine Lieblingsserien als DVDs habe und nur noch diese schauen! XD


Was wäre, wenn Michael Jackson wieder auferstehen würde?


----------



## Asayur (18. März 2010)

Thriller, Thriller *Michael Jackson move macht* *g*


Was wäre wenn, die Zeit gestoppt werden könnte?


----------



## Neyru (18. März 2010)

dann würde ich das in vollen zügen ausnützen


was wäre wenn dein bester freund spurlos verschwinden würde?


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Ich würde ihn suchen ^_^

Was wäre wenn es Anime&Manga nie geben hätte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (19. März 2010)

Wäre es mir egal.

Was wäre wenn Deutschland kein Sozialstaat wäre?


----------



## freezex (19. März 2010)

Ich würd euch von der Schweiz aus auslachen.

und wenn wir schon bei der Schweiz sind, was wäre wenn die Schweiz die Weltherschafft erlangen würde?


----------



## Tschambalaia (19. März 2010)

Dann wär die Welt ein ganzes Stück friedlicher und freundlicher und schöner und geiler und......langsamer^^

Was wäre wenn es die Möglichkeit gebe, sich unsichtbar zu machen?


----------



## Bröckchen (19. März 2010)

Würde ich jetzt hinter dir stehen ohne das du es merkst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Was wäre wenn es King Kong wirklich gäbe ?


----------



## seanbuddha (20. März 2010)

Was wäre wenn es keinen Feta mehr gäbe? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tschambalaia (22. März 2010)

Dann würde sie wohl morgen da immernoch liegen.

Was wäre wenn du die Wahl zwischen 

A) einem Urlaub mit deiner Frau, oder
 ............

hättest?


----------



## Resch (23. März 2010)

Tschambalaia schrieb:


> Dann würde sie wohl morgen da immernoch liegen.
> 
> Was wäre wenn du die Wahl zwischen
> 
> ...





Da ich keine Frau habe nehme ich mal A und hoffe das sie gutaussehend und sympathisch ist^^

Was wäre wenn Geld nichts mehr Wert wäre?


----------



## Tokkrash (23. März 2010)

Dann würde die Kriminalität zunehmen da es keine Währung mehr gäbe

was wäre wenn der Bier verkauf verboten wird?


----------



## Mafiamike (24. März 2010)

Dann würden ganz viele Leute mit Entzugserscheinungen zum Artzt gehen , die würden dadurch keinen Platz mehr für echte Patienten haben, aber saumässig verdienen, das würde dem Staat natürlich nicht gefallen und der würde darauf eine Steuer erheben wo die Ärtzte dann 25% ihrer Einnahmen an den Staat abgeben müssten.
Das würde den Ärtzten aber garnicht gefallen und die würden anfangen zu streicken, wodurch keine Patienten mehr behandelt werden könnten und alle Leute mit Entzugserscheinungen selbstmord begehen würden.
Dadurch würde die Weltbevölkerung um 45% schrumpfen und es würden Plünderungen in den Häusern der Leute die sich selbst umgebracht haben stadfinden.
Da es nun so wenig Menschen, und so viel gedrucktes Geld gäbe währe jeder reich, aber es würde zu wenig Leute geben und zu viel Arbeiten, deswegen würden wieder alle nach Europa gehen , da wo die meisten halt her kamen, und wir würden uns langsam zurück entwickeln.
Dadurch das in Afrika fast niemand Bier trinkt würden die sich ganz normal weiter entwickeln und dann , so ein halbes Jahrhundert später, wäre Afrika die neue Weltmacht ,und weil wir dann so zurückentwickelt sind würde Afrika die Weltherrschaft an sich reißen und Europäer (?) würden ihre Sklaven sein, bis ein weißer Martin Luther King (?) sich für unsere Rechte in groß Afrika einsetzen würde und wir langsam integriert werden würden.
Und dann , so 1000 Jahre später, würden wir alle friedlich zusammen leben und uns alle lieben, es gäbe keine Kriege mehr, und niemand würde mehr betruncken Auto fahren.
Wir würden in dem reinsten Paradies leben, Ende der Geschichte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(So , ich war so drinne im schreiben , ich konnte garnet mehr raus kommen xD)

Was wäre wenn die gesammte Menschheit für 2 Minuten und 17 Sekunden einen Black-Out hätte der jedem Erdenbürger die Zukunft in sechs Monaten zeigt?


----------



## sympathisant (24. März 2010)

du guckst zu viel fernsehen .. :-)

die menschen würden phlegmatisch werden und nur noch das tun was ihnen spass macht. die zukunft steht ja sowieso schon fest. wieso also für ziele arbeiten und sich anstrengen?

was wären wenn die menschheit sich per samen über die luft fortpflanzen würde?


----------



## Tschambalaia (30. März 2010)

Dann wäre *Stimme-zu-Starwars-Stimme-verstell* ICH DEIN VATER!! muahahahaaa

Was wäre wenn wir keine Luft zum atmen bräuchten.


----------



## Resch (30. März 2010)

Würden wir in Caprios durchs Weltall fliegen.




Was wäre wenn Delphine die Weltherschafft an sich reißen würden?


----------



## The Paladin (30. März 2010)

Da würden die Asiaten aber mitreden (Sushi FTW)

Was wäre wenn Kratos (Aus God of War) vor euch stehen würde


----------



## Resch (31. März 2010)

Würd ich mich umdrehen und gehen.


Was wäre wenn du 1000€ finden würdest?


----------



## Tschambalaia (31. März 2010)

Hehe, die wären mir nicht genug^^


Was wäre wenn du morgen so müde bist, dass du vergisst bauchnabel abwärts etwas anzuziehen und in der Arbeit feststellst, dass du ausser deinem Hemd mit frei baumelndem Schnidel da stehst? (jaaaa, ich habe genau das geträumt^^)


----------



## AlphaNUSS (4. April 2010)

Ich Arbeite nicht.



Was wäre wenn jemand deinen WoW acount löschen würde?


----------



## Resch (7. April 2010)

Würd ich ihn höllische schmerzen zufügen und ihn mir anschließend von einem GM wieder herstellen lassen.

Was würdest du tun wenn du wüsstest das wir in der Matrix leben?


----------



## Lyua (9. April 2010)

keine Ahnung

was würdest du machen wen Tag und Nacht  nur der Mond scheinen würde ?


----------



## Resch (13. April 2010)

Mich fragen wo die Sonne hin ist und wahrschenilich kurz darauf erfrieren da sie nicht mehr da ist.


Was wäre wenn die Türkei in die EU kommt?


----------



## schneemaus (14. April 2010)

Da das so schnell nicht passieren wird, da die Türkei es nicht schafft, diverse Rechte der Bürger dort umzusetzen, wahrscheinlich nix ^^


Was wäre, wenn es einen globalen Stromausfall für 24 Stunden geben würde?


----------



## Rikkui (14. April 2010)

Dann würden viele kerzen brennen ^^


was wäre wenn es kein wow geben? :O


----------



## schneemaus (14. April 2010)

dann würden viele, viele chinesen auf der straße landen und verhungern, während manche europäer/amerikaner etc. mal wieder öfter nach draußen gehen würden. wiederum andere würden sich einfach mit einem anderen MMORPG beschäftigen.


was wäre, wenn kaffee und andere koffeinhaltige getränke verboten werden würden?


----------



## Resch (14. April 2010)

Ich trink zwar gerne Kaffee, aber zur Not könnt ich drauf verzichten.

Aaber die ganzen richtigen Kaffee/Coke Junkies würden sich ihr Zeug illegal besorgen^^ Dann ist es genauso wie mir Hanf xD

Was wäre wenn, Nazis auf Dinosauriern veruschen würden die Weltherschafft an sich zu reißen?


----------



## Tade (17. April 2010)

Dann würden sie Amis wohl Weltretter spielen dürfen, die Elite in ne Rakete stecken und aufn Mars schicken. Oder ein paar verrückte Wissenschaftler läuten die nächste Eiszeit ein...

Was wäre wenn, du nach Hause kommst und ich bei dir auf der Couch sitzen würde?


----------



## schneemaus (17. April 2010)

Ich würd dich erstmal fragen, wer zum Teufel du bist und was zum Teufel du bei mir machst. Wenn du gute Antworten parat hast, gibt's nen Kaffee, wenn mir die Antworten nicht passen, ruf ich entweder die Bullen oder schmeiß dich selbst raus xD


Was wäre, wenn es keine Ärzte/Krankenhäuser/Rettungsdienste/Pflegepersonal etc. gäbe?


----------



## Tade (17. April 2010)

Shit...dann wäre ich arbeitlos oO Oder moment, dann hätte ich das Weltmonopol...yes!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was wäre wenn, alle Fische fliegen, alle Vögel schwimmen und alle Menschen kriechen würden?


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (17. April 2010)

Tade schrieb:


> Shit...dann wäre ich arbeitlos oO Oder moment, dann hätte ich das Weltmonopol...yes!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann hätte ich mein Ziel endlich erreicht.

Was wäre wenn, jemand das Internet unwiderruflich löschen würde?


----------



## Tade (17. April 2010)

Dann würde ich nach Kalifornien ziehen...dort gibt es Internet soweit das Auge reicht^^ Oder Kyle steckt wieder den Stecker rein- Problem gelöst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was wäre wenn, du die Macht hättest einen Superheld in die reale Welt zu holen?


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2010)

Das Leben wäre so langweilig wie Angela Merkel beim Kacken zuzugucken.

Was wäre wenn es Boxxy nie gegeben hätte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Wer Boxxy ist? Unten mein Spoiler)


----------



## Tade (18. April 2010)

...müsstest du dir ne neue Signatur ausdenken und Millionen Menschen wären weniger genervt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was wäre wenn, du die Matrix hacken könntest?


----------



## schneemaus (18. April 2010)

Dann würde ich eine Traumwelt erschaffen, meine Freunde und Familie mit in die Matrix nehmen und nie wieder zurückkehren......... glaub ich xD


Was wäre, wenn du eine Vision hättest, dass die Person, die du am meisten liebst, morgen ermordet wird?


----------



## Resch (19. April 2010)

Würde ich dieser heimlich folgen und sicher gehen dass dies nicht passiert^^

Was wäre wenn du von der Polizei mit Drogen erwischt wirst welche dir aber nicht gehören?


----------



## Caps-lock (19. April 2010)

Dann müsste ich wohl den Drogentest über mich ergehen lassen der 100% negativ ist und darauf hoffen das die Crew von CSI Zeit hat um zu beweisen das ich mit den Drogen nix zu tun habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was wäre wenn man verbieten würde Worte zu schreiben die mit W beginnen ?


----------



## Rikkui (19. April 2010)

Dann würde diese Spiel hier nich geben und wenn wärs dann illegal


was wäre wenn wir alle sterben würden?


----------



## Resch (19. April 2010)

Wären wir alle tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was wäre wenn Cola tatsächlich wieder Koks enthalten würd eun es hätte bis jetzt keiner bemerkt?


----------



## Rikkui (19. April 2010)

Dann öhmm... wäre halt koks drin 



Was wäre wenn ich cool wäre? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tade (19. April 2010)

Würdest du als Eiswürfel in meinem Whiskey on the rocks landen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was wäre wenn, du eine Sache an dir ändern könntest die dich stört? (Welche Sache wäre das?)


----------



## Rikkui (19. April 2010)

Brauchen paar muskeln mehr xD


Wie alt bist du?


----------



## Rikkui (19. April 2010)

uhhh doppel post!


----------



## Resch (20. April 2010)

In einem Monat werd ich 21 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf was freust du dich unter der Woche am meisten?


----------



## Rikkui (20. April 2010)

aufs Wochende



Welche augenfarbe hast du xD


----------



## Lyua (20. April 2010)

große Braune Augen was für ne frage !

Was würdest du tun wen du der einzige Mensch auf der Welt wärst ?


----------



## Rikkui (21. April 2010)

Ich würd mich freun


was wäre wenn ich sterben würd?


----------



## Resch (21. April 2010)

Normal eigtl nur 1 Paar. Und halt paar fürn Sport. Es sei denn die Snowboardschuhe zählen dazu^^

Was war dein schlimmster Unfall?


----------



## Rikkui (21. April 2010)

Ihr wisst schon das wir grad voll von Thema abschweifen xD
wir fragen die ganze zeit nur anstatt "was wäre wenn.... bla bla" zu schreiben xDD


----------



## Resch (21. April 2010)

Oh^^ im THread geiirt^^ kacke wenn man immer alle Forenspiele gleichzeitig bearbeitet xD

Was wäre wenn du jedesmal wenn du dich aufs klo setzt unmächtig wirst^^? (an Scrubs denk^^)


----------



## Winipek (22. April 2010)

Würde ich mir einen persönlichen "Poabputzer und Wiederaufrichter " suchen ...

Was wäre, wenn es keine Verhütungsmittel gebe?


----------



## Rikkui (22. April 2010)

Resch schrieb:


> Oh^^ im THread geiirt^^ kacke wenn man immer alle Forenspiele gleichzeitig bearbeitet xD
> 
> Was wäre wenn du jedesmal wenn du dich aufs klo setzt unmächtig wirst^^? (an Scrubs denk^^)




Ich hab mich anfangs au geirrt xD dachte wäre im Kennenlern tread xD

Dann würd ich jetzt über 20 kinder haben


was wäre wenn es keinen strom geben würd?


----------



## EisblockError (22. April 2010)

Dann gäbe es kein Buffed.de Forum.


Was wäre, wenn dir plötzlich 3 Ninjas auf der Straße begegnen würden?


----------



## Rikkui (22. April 2010)

Ich würd sie grüßen und weiter gehn


was wäre wenn 2012 die welt ungehn würde


----------



## NexxLoL (22. April 2010)

Dann wäre sie 2013 auch nicht mehr da...
Was wäre wenn man von Pizza Soor bekommen würde?


----------



## Winipek (22. April 2010)

Würde ich die Pizza wohl von meinem Speiseplan streichen^^

Was wäre wenn es Alkohol regnen würde und man Wasser erst einmal herstellen müsste?


----------



## Rikkui (23. April 2010)

Dann wäre wasser wohl ziemlich teuer xD

was wäre wenn jeder 10 milionen euro hätte


----------



## schneemaus (23. April 2010)

Dann wäre der Euro nix mehr wert und ein Brot würde 200000 Euro kosten.


Was wäre, wenn es kein McDonalds, Burgerking etc. gäbe?


----------



## Rikkui (23. April 2010)

Dann würd ich verhungern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder ich mach dann Mc donalds auf und werd reich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was wäre wenn es diese Spiel nich geben würde?


----------



## Resch (23. April 2010)

Dann würden wir alle in einem anderen Forenspiel schreiben.

Was wäre wenn auf einmal alle Leute blind wären?


----------



## Winipek (23. April 2010)

Es würde der Automobilindustrie seeeehr schlecht gehen.....


Was wäre, wenn Du nur noch eine Woche zu leben hättest?


----------



## Rikkui (23. April 2010)

Dann wäre ich in einer woche tot xD



Was wäre wenn jemand den 3. weltkrieg anfangen würde?


----------



## Resch (23. April 2010)

Puh...dann würd ich alles verkaufen was ich habe noch 1-2 Tage mit meinen "Liebsten" verbringen mich verabscheiden und meine letzten 5 Tage an den tollsten Plätzen der Welt verbringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit. mist etwas zu langsam:



> Was wäre wenn jemand den 3. weltkrieg anfangen würde?



WÜrde dabei wahrscheinlich die Welt zerstört werden-->alle tot

Was wäre wenn, dir die häßlichste Person die du dir vorstellen könntest dir 1Mio &#8364; für eine Nacht mit dir bieten würde?


----------



## Winipek (23. April 2010)

uih ... nicht lange nachdenken und es machen ...was ist schon eine Nacht...die kann man ja ganz gemütlich vor dem Fernseher verbringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was wäre, wenn deine Freundin/ dein Freund Dir heut mittag sagt es gibt da wen anderes?


----------



## Rikkui (23. April 2010)

Ich denke ich werd ein tread öffnen xD und dann die Community zu rate ziehn was ich vllt falsch gemach hab xD


was wäre wenn du deinen partner nich mehr lieben würdest?


----------



## Winipek (23. April 2010)

Mich trennen und was neues suchen, bzw. nicht suchen -ergibt sich doch immer was


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was wäre, wenn Trolle das Forum erobern würden?


----------



## Rikkui (23. April 2010)

Ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung xD
was machen den Trolle in einem Forum?


was wäre wenn das leben einfach wäre? ^^


----------



## Lyua (23. April 2010)

Würde ich Probieren viel zeit mit meiner Familie zu verbringen.

Was wäre wen du dich im Urwald verirren würdest ?


----------



## Resch (23. April 2010)

Würd ich mich erst mal fragen wie ich dahin gekommen bin^^ und dann versuchen auf an einem hohen Punkt ausschau halten um ich evtl zu orientieren.

Was wäre wenn du etwas getan hättest und dewegen nie wieder nach Hause könntest bzw. nie wieder Kontakt zu jmd haben kannst den du vor dieser Tat gekannt hattest?


----------



## Winipek (23. April 2010)

Dann wäre ich sehr unglücklich


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ...für einige Zeit und dann nach vorne schauen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was wäre, wenn Du statt zu altern immer jünger werden würdest?


----------



## Rikkui (23. April 2010)

Dann würd ich jetzt in 18 jahren sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was wäre wenn es keine Ärzte geben würde


----------



## EisblockError (23. April 2010)

Dann wäre das Maximalalterr der Menschen wieder unter 50


Was wäre wenn der Mond in mein Ghetto kracht?


----------



## Asayur (25. April 2010)

Auf jede Fall wäre es eine riesen Sauerei....

Was wäre, wenn  mann bestimmte Musikrichtungen per Gesetz verbieten würde?


----------



## seanbuddha (25. April 2010)

Wäre das Leben langweilig, weil es die Metal<->HipHop Feindschaft nicht mehr gäbe.

Was wäre wenn es keine Milch&Kekse mehr gäbe? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. April 2010)

Oh noez. Dann...würden süße kleine Milchkühe zu Fleisch verarbeitet werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was wäre wenn... es schon 1 sek später wäre?


----------



## Resch (26. April 2010)

Würde ichs nicht merken.


Was wäre wenn McDonalds BurgerKing übernehmen würde?


----------



## Winipek (26. April 2010)

Dann gebe es bestimmt Montagdemos, mit den ganzen entlassenen BurgerKing - Mitarbeitern und auch mit den nun verzweifelten BurgerKing-Junkies, deren  Leben nun keinen Sinn mehr hat


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was wäre, wenn der Sommer dieses Jahr ganze 3 Monate ununterbrochen dauert?


----------



## Asayur (26. April 2010)

Dann wäre das ein Wunder

Was wäre wenn man bei Bewerbungsgesprächen viel mehr nach sinnlosem Wissen gefragt werden würde?


----------



## Rikkui (26. April 2010)

Dann gebs mehr Arbeitslose?^^


Was wäre wenn man ewig leben würde?


----------



## Resch (27. April 2010)

Müssten wir mal über einen weltweite Kastration nachdenken^^ und uns ein paar neue Planeten raus suchen. Da ja nun die Zeit die der weg bis zum Mars in Anspruch nimmt ein Katzensprung ist werden wir uns wie ein Virus im ganzen Universum ausbreiten, bis wir irgendwann von anderen Lebewesen ausgerottet werden, weil wir alles Kaputt machen.

Was wäre wenn wir Griechenland keine finanziellen Mittel zu verfügung stellen?

*
*


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (28. April 2010)

Dann würden se wohl pleite bleiben...^^




Was wäre wenn euer PC jetzt, in diesem Moment in die Luft gehen würde?


----------



## Asayur (28. April 2010)

Dann würde ich laut fluchen und mir einen neuen besorgen *gg*

Was wäre, wenn Pink das neue Schwarz wäre?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (28. April 2010)

Dann würden wohl alle liebend gern modisch in rosa tütüs herumlaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was wäre wenn wir auf dem Mars und anderen Planeten leben könnten?


----------



## Asayur (28. April 2010)

Dann wäre der Satz:"Chef ich brauch drei Monate Urlaub, ich möchte meine Omi besuchen." nicht mal sooo abwegig xD

Was wäre wenn, das Wochenende verlängert werden würde auf 5 Tage?


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (28. April 2010)

Dann würden wir wohl garnichts mehr lernen... oder arbeiten... angenommen die woche bestände weiterhin aus 7 tagen, wobeis ne zeit lang ganz relaxxt wäre... danach gäbs pures chaos mit nur 2 tagen arbeit/woche, was produktionen etc. angeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






was wäre wenn Dextro-Energy Traubenzucker Superkräfte verleihen würde? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quentaros (28. April 2010)

dann würde Miraculix arbeitslos werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was wäre wenn der Eifelturm auf einmal in Köln stehen würde? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

